# Weekly Competition 2022-47



## Mike Hughey (Nov 22, 2022)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U2 F R U R U' R2 U' F' U2 F
*2. *U' F U' F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R U
*3. *U2 R2 U' F R U R' F U R U
*4. *R' U' F U' F U2 R2 F' R' U2 F
*5. *U2 R' F U' R' U' F R U R2 F

*3x3x3*
*1. *D' R D2 F2 R2 B L2 F' D2 B' R' B2 D' U F' L B U L'
*2. *B2 D F2 B L D F D' F2 B L2 B' U2 F B' L F' L
*3. *R' F' B' L U B R F2 R2 B U R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 D' L2 U2
*4. *F' R2 U2 F2 D B2 R2 B2 D' L2 D L2 B U' R U F U L D'
*5. *F2 U' B' U' L' F2 L2 U' R' D B' R2 B2 L2 F L2 U2 F2 R'

*4x4x4*
*1. *U' L F L2 U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B U' F2 U2 R2 U F D' B' Fw2 Uw2 F2 D' R L2 Fw2 F2 U' B2 D2 L' F L Fw' Rw2 R D2 Uw' Rw' Fw' B F2 D' Rw Uw2
*2. *L B' L' F U B2 L D' R' U' F2 L2 U' L2 D' L2 U' R2 U R2 Rw2 Uw2 D F' Uw2 D2 F D' L2 U F' Uw2 U R' D Rw' Fw2 F2 R' Uw' Fw' Uw' F2 Uw B2 L2
*3. *B D' B U L D2 L F2 D2 U2 R U2 L' U' R2 F' R D2 L2 U2 Fw2 L Uw2 U' Rw2 L Fw2 R D2 R' B2 U2 D' Fw' D U2 F' B Uw' Fw' B Uw2 F' U2 Rw L
*4. *R2 B' U2 F2 D2 F2 R U2 D2 R B2 L D L D F R D F Rw2 U' B Uw2 F L2 F2 D Rw2 F Uw2 U B' Rw' F2 Rw D Rw2 B2 Uw D2 Rw' B' Uw2 Fw2 B
*5. *U R2 U' R' D' B L' B2 R2 F' R2 B' R2 B D2 B R2 D L' D2 Fw2 Uw2 F2 Uw2 L U Rw2 Fw2 U B2 L U' Fw L2 B' D F Rw Fw' L B' Rw' Fw' B D

*5x5x5*
*1. *F' L F2 L B D2 Fw2 F Lw2 Bw2 F Uw' Lw2 Dw F D2 Dw Uw' L' Uw Dw2 U2 Bw2 Rw2 D2 Fw' Lw' Dw2 Uw' Fw2 D L U' Lw' Uw' B2 U2 Rw' Bw2 L2 Rw D Fw Lw' U L' Lw' Uw' Lw' Bw' Rw2 Bw L2 Lw2 B2 L2 R' Lw2 D Dw
*2. *Fw2 Rw2 R U' Lw' Uw2 Rw D' Dw2 Lw2 B2 Bw Dw' R' Lw Rw2 D Uw B' Dw D2 L2 Bw Uw B R2 Fw' Rw2 D' Uw' R U' Lw U' Bw2 Fw L Uw' U' F' R' Dw' Uw' F2 D Bw B U Dw D Fw' Uw2 L D Bw Dw' L Bw2 F' B2
*3. *Dw' B2 Lw2 B Uw2 F2 B D F' L Lw' B2 Uw2 L' F' Lw D' F2 B2 Bw Lw' Dw' Uw F' B Rw' R' Lw2 Bw' Dw' D B D2 R' Uw2 D L' Rw' Bw2 Dw' Uw Bw B2 Lw2 D Lw Fw2 Uw D Lw R U2 Bw2 Lw' U F' Bw' Fw' D2 L'
*4. *Uw' D' Fw2 Dw Rw F Lw' F' Bw2 D' Bw R Fw2 U2 Uw2 Rw Dw L' Dw2 Uw' L' F' Lw' L' R' F2 R' Rw2 Dw F2 D F B U' R D' R2 Fw2 U2 R F Bw Rw D Uw2 B L2 Dw B Lw2 Bw2 R2 L2 Dw Uw2 L' U Lw2 Rw2 Uw2
*5. *Uw' B Dw Bw Rw' Fw' Rw' Lw2 Fw D B' Bw' D' Uw' B L Fw' Lw2 F U2 Lw U2 D2 Bw2 F Fw Dw' U' B2 Lw' L B U2 Rw L2 Dw D B2 D Lw Fw2 Bw' L Fw2 Lw2 D Bw' R D' Lw' L Bw2 L Uw2 Fw' Dw Rw U' F L2

*6x6x6*
*1. *R F Dw2 F B' Uw2 Rw Bw' F' Rw' 3Rw2 L' 3Uw U' F2 B2 3Rw2 Dw' Uw2 Fw' B 3Rw R' Uw' D Lw' 3Rw' Rw F' Dw U' 3Uw2 D Fw2 U R2 3Rw' Uw2 3Uw' R2 3Fw Dw2 Bw2 U' R 3Fw Rw 3Fw Lw2 R' D Uw' 3Uw' 3Fw 3Rw' D B 3Uw Fw' U D2 3Fw2 D' B2 F2 3Rw2 R2 Bw2 U2 R' B' L2 3Fw Uw Fw' R2 Fw2 Rw' Fw D'
*2. *3Rw2 R2 U' D Bw2 Fw Dw2 Rw Lw F' Bw2 R' Uw2 Lw2 R2 3Rw Uw2 U' Dw2 Rw2 3Fw Uw' 3Uw' Lw2 3Rw' Rw2 U2 R 3Uw' R' 3Uw2 R' Fw' Lw2 L' 3Fw B L2 B2 U' R Dw Bw B Fw Uw' R2 L' Uw' 3Rw' B 3Fw2 U2 Bw2 Fw2 Dw2 F' 3Uw2 R' F2 B2 D' Dw F' 3Rw' 3Uw2 3Fw' D Bw2 Rw Dw2 3Uw 3Rw' Bw' U2 3Fw2 3Rw2 R' F' Lw'
*3. *B' Dw' Rw2 Lw2 R2 L' Fw' Bw2 D2 B2 U2 Fw2 3Fw' R 3Rw Rw B Bw' R' Fw' L Fw D' U2 F' 3Fw2 U R2 3Rw2 3Uw2 Fw' D2 Fw2 B2 Uw Bw Uw2 F2 Fw2 3Rw' D2 Fw Uw Rw F2 R' Bw' F' R2 D Fw Bw' Uw' B2 3Rw' Uw' 3Uw2 3Rw B2 Dw' F' 3Fw' B Bw Dw D' U Uw' Bw2 R' Bw F2 Fw L B' 3Rw' L2 3Uw2 F' Lw'
*4. *Fw' U' 3Fw' R' Lw' 3Uw' Fw2 D' 3Fw2 B U' Dw' Lw 3Uw L' Fw 3Rw Dw2 Fw 3Uw R2 Uw 3Rw 3Fw Lw2 Dw' 3Uw2 Bw Uw2 L2 3Rw' Dw2 3Uw2 B2 Fw2 Lw' Rw F2 Rw' D Rw' Bw D 3Uw' 3Fw' R' D2 3Rw U Rw' Uw R' Uw' F' Fw' 3Uw Uw2 R2 B' F' Bw2 Lw F2 Fw' Bw2 3Fw' D' 3Rw' Rw2 D' Dw Uw 3Rw2 Bw' Lw2 Rw Dw2 Lw2 Dw2 3Uw
*5. *R' Rw' L2 U2 Fw R2 Uw 3Rw' B2 U' R D Fw R' U B' 3Uw L' Rw2 Dw' 3Fw' D Uw' 3Fw2 Rw F' Bw' D Fw Lw 3Fw' F Dw F' Uw' Fw' 3Fw Dw' Bw' 3Rw Lw R' Fw2 Rw' U' Rw' 3Rw' Bw 3Rw2 Rw' 3Fw2 L' Uw2 Fw L Bw Rw2 L Fw F2 U Lw L Uw 3Uw2 B 3Rw 3Uw Bw' 3Fw' Rw' Lw' L F' 3Uw Dw2 3Fw Fw F2 B

*7x7x7*
*1. *R Lw' 3Uw2 F' 3Dw 3Fw' 3Rw' 3Uw D Rw2 3Uw' 3Lw' Lw F2 B Lw' Uw2 3Dw D B' R Bw' U2 B' 3Fw Rw' F2 3Dw 3Bw Rw 3Fw F' Uw 3Dw 3Bw2 3Lw Bw Rw2 R' 3Fw2 3Uw' 3Bw' 3Rw' Rw 3Dw' R 3Dw R' Lw L2 3Rw' Rw2 Uw 3Fw' Fw' Dw L' Rw2 Uw2 Lw2 3Fw R U2 Bw Dw' L2 Dw' D R L 3Uw Uw2 L 3Bw 3Uw 3Lw Bw' 3Rw 3Fw2 3Lw Lw' Fw' U' Fw' 3Lw 3Dw2 U' Dw' Fw' B' Bw' Rw2 B' U' R B' 3Lw2 B' D2 Bw2
*2. *U Dw 3Fw' 3Rw 3Bw Dw' Fw' R' Bw D B Bw' D B2 Rw Lw Dw U2 R2 U Fw 3Fw' Bw Lw D' Uw 3Uw 3Rw' 3Bw2 Uw2 Dw' 3Bw2 3Dw Bw2 3Bw' L Lw2 3Bw2 F B2 3Fw' U2 R' Lw' U 3Dw 3Uw2 Dw Fw' Bw B' 3Dw2 3Rw2 Dw R B 3Dw' D2 Bw' Uw F' Bw D R U R' D' Uw L B' R 3Rw Uw L2 F Bw2 Fw' R 3Dw2 Bw' L2 3Uw 3Dw2 R Uw L' 3Uw2 R2 D2 Uw Lw2 3Lw' 3Bw2 Uw2 Fw' B2 Uw2 R2 3Dw2 3Rw2
*3. *Rw' U 3Lw 3Dw 3Fw 3Uw D' Uw' Bw2 Lw' 3Rw 3Dw 3Lw 3Rw2 Rw R 3Uw L U' L' 3Fw2 3Dw2 Rw2 Dw 3Uw2 Uw2 3Rw R2 Bw2 3Bw B Rw2 3Uw 3Dw' 3Fw Lw2 3Uw' 3Bw2 3Rw' Dw R2 Lw 3Dw L 3Bw L2 B' 3Fw' D' B2 Dw' 3Rw' Uw' R 3Dw' Uw' R2 D2 U 3Fw B2 3Uw' 3Lw2 Rw2 3Dw2 3Rw2 L Uw' F2 3Fw Rw2 3Lw2 D' Rw' F L Rw' 3Fw' U' 3Rw' L2 3Bw' 3Uw2 L2 U L Uw L 3Fw U 3Bw Bw' U Lw 3Bw2 Uw' U2 3Fw 3Dw' Rw2
*4. *3Fw' L Bw2 F2 3Uw' Dw' Lw' Rw2 B F2 L2 3Lw' Lw Rw' U2 Bw' Fw 3Uw 3Lw2 F2 B Lw' Fw2 F2 B2 3Bw L Fw Uw' 3Bw2 B' Lw F Bw' D' 3Lw Uw' 3Bw2 Dw2 3Rw Lw' R' Dw2 3Rw Fw L2 Fw' Bw 3Lw F2 B 3Bw2 L2 Bw' F 3Lw' Uw2 3Dw' 3Fw Rw D' 3Fw' Bw' 3Uw2 R D 3Bw2 3Uw R B Dw D' 3Lw L D L' Bw 3Fw 3Uw Bw' B2 3Rw2 R 3Uw 3Fw' D Bw' Rw Uw Bw2 L2 Fw' D' 3Bw Lw Dw2 3Dw' Uw' 3Uw' L'
*5. *R2 F Fw' L2 Lw' R' F2 Fw' Rw 3Lw2 U2 B' 3Lw U 3Bw2 Dw2 3Fw B' Uw 3Fw F2 R2 Lw2 U Dw R' Rw' 3Lw2 3Uw' 3Bw' Dw2 L2 3Dw' 3Fw2 D 3Uw Bw2 3Dw D R' Dw L2 Uw2 L' 3Lw' Bw' D2 Fw' 3Uw2 3Fw' D2 B2 3Dw2 3Rw Dw 3Rw' 3Fw2 Dw L2 3Bw' Rw2 F2 3Lw 3Fw 3Rw' 3Dw' Dw 3Rw2 R Lw' Rw' Fw Uw' L' F' 3Rw' F2 B2 3Lw2 3Bw2 U2 F B Dw 3Fw2 Lw U B2 Lw2 U' Lw2 U D2 L2 D 3Uw2 3Dw' 3Bw' U2 Fw2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R F' U' R2 U2 R U' R' U' F' U'
*2. *U2 R U R' F U' F U' F' U2 R2
*3. *R' F' R2 F R U R U2 F' U2 R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' D' F L2 B U R2 B R' L' B' R2 F' R2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D' Fw Uw'
*2. *R' L' F' L' F' B L' F B U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 D' F' R' Fw Uw2
*3. *U2 F2 L F2 R D2 L D2 R2 U' F' R U2 F' D' L2 B2 D' F Rw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' D B' L2 F' L2 D R2 U' F2 D2 R' B2 L' D2 L2 F2 U2 B2 Rw2 Fw2 R2 B' R' Fw2 R' B2 R D2 F L2 Uw' U R' L2 Fw2 U Rw Fw Uw' R2 B2 Rw' L' F' x'
*2. *R D U2 L' U2 L' F2 R2 D2 R F2 R2 U' B U2 R2 U' L R B' Fw2 D2 U' L Fw2 U' L2 R' Uw2 Fw2 U F2 D' Fw L' B' D' F' Rw' F2 Uw' Rw U' B Uw Rw z' y
*3. *F D L2 B' D2 L2 F2 U2 B U2 B' U2 R B' L F' U L B L Rw2 Uw2 U R Uw2 F2 D2 R2 Fw2 U2 D2 L2 F L' Fw Rw2 D2 Rw U2 R2 Fw' Uw B' Uw2 F' z'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw2 Rw Dw' Fw Uw2 Dw' Fw Rw2 D' Bw' R' Bw' Rw' Fw U2 Bw Lw B2 F' Rw U2 R' U2 R Dw B Uw Fw Lw2 Dw2 Fw2 B Lw' B' U' Uw L' F' Rw B R2 D U B' Bw2 F Rw2 Uw Fw Uw' F2 Lw' L Uw B2 R2 U' B R' B'
*2. *R2 Lw' Bw2 Uw' Lw Bw D' Bw Uw' Rw Dw' Fw' Bw2 R U Rw2 D Dw2 B Bw' U' Rw' Dw2 Bw2 U F2 B' Fw' Bw2 Dw' Bw2 Lw R2 D Fw' Uw U Fw' Rw' R' U' D2 Bw' Uw F2 Dw' F2 Rw B' Fw2 L2 Bw L' Uw' Rw L Dw Lw Dw Bw 3Uw2
*3. *B Lw2 Fw Rw' Dw2 Fw2 Dw F' R F Dw2 D2 R2 Bw2 R Lw' U' R' Lw2 U Rw' Uw' Fw' D Dw' R' Fw' Uw Rw2 R2 Fw' Dw' Uw' U B2 Dw2 Lw' B' U' Lw' Fw' Bw' Uw Dw2 F' Rw Bw2 D' R2 Rw' B2 Dw2 Rw' Uw2 L' Bw Lw2 Rw Uw2 Fw' 3Fw' 3Uw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *B 3Fw' 3Uw' Uw Dw' R2 3Rw Dw 3Rw2 B' Uw L Fw U L2 3Rw2 Fw' Rw' Lw U 3Uw' Dw' Uw 3Rw D Dw2 Rw' F2 3Fw R 3Uw2 B' Dw' 3Rw' 3Fw U' Fw Bw 3Uw2 3Fw' Fw' L2 Fw' 3Fw' R L' F' Lw Rw Fw2 R' Bw2 L2 Rw' Bw' Fw2 3Uw Lw B' Bw2 3Uw F' Fw2 U' Lw' Fw' L' Bw2 R' D' B' Uw Dw B2 3Fw' L2 F Bw' Rw' U2 y'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *Dw2 Uw2 3Bw2 Fw2 F Rw' Dw' L' Lw Dw L2 F2 B 3Uw' L2 3Rw2 B L 3Fw2 Fw2 Dw2 D Rw Dw2 3Rw2 3Uw U2 D2 Dw2 3Lw' Rw' 3Dw Rw2 3Bw2 Fw2 Lw 3Uw2 Rw2 Bw U Rw2 3Bw2 Dw' 3Rw' 3Dw' B2 R 3Fw D 3Bw2 Fw2 3Lw' 3Dw2 3Fw' 3Rw2 F' Lw' 3Fw Dw' R2 Bw2 Rw B' 3Uw' Lw' R 3Bw2 F2 Bw B2 3Dw2 B2 3Bw' 3Lw' U 3Rw2 Uw2 3Uw2 3Fw2 D 3Dw Bw 3Bw2 Fw2 B2 Dw D2 Lw2 F' Uw Bw F R' Bw' Rw' U Fw' 3Dw2 Rw Uw2 y'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 F' D2 B R2 B' F L2 D' B2 D L U' L2 B D' R F2 U Fw' Uw2
*2. *R' D F' U2 F' U2 F2 R2 U2 B' R2 B' U' R D' F R U2 F Rw2 Uw'
*3. *D2 F' L D B' R U' B U2 F R' F2 R D2 R F2 L' B' Uw
*4. *B2 U L U R2 D2 U B2 D2 L2 U' L B D2 F' D' U' F Rw2 Uw2
*5. *B2 R2 U' B2 U2 L2 D U' B U2 B2 L R' D R B L2 U F' Rw' Uw
*6. *R2 U2 R' F R2 F' L2 U2 F' R2 F2 L' F2 D R' F D' L' F' Rw'
*7. *F' B' D F2 L' B' R B2 D2 R D' L2 F' L2 D2 F' L2 F2 L2 Fw'
*8. *D F2 D U L2 U' F2 D' L' B2 F' L B U' F2 D' L2 Fw Uw
*9. *F R' B2 U' L F R' D2 B D2 R B2 L B2 D2 L' B' U2 Rw' Uw'
*10. *B' D' R U D F2 R' D2 L' U2 D' L2 D R2 B2 U L2 B' D2 Fw' Uw'
*11. *B' L B' D2 R2 B2 R2 D' L2 D2 U F D2 B' U' L2 F2 D F' Rw2 Uw
*12. *U' B2 D F2 U2 L2 U L' D2 B2 F D2 L' D' B D2 U' B' R2 Fw Uw2
*13. *R F2 L' R2 D2 L2 F' U2 F L2 R2 F' D F R2 U' L F' L R' Fw Uw
*14. *F' U' L B' D' B' D2 R L2 B L' U2 R2 F D2 B R2 L2 F Uw'
*15. *B' L B2 L2 R2 U2 B L2 F R2 U2 R2 U' L' R' D R' F' R2 D' Fw' Uw2
*16. *F' L F' L R2 F2 D2 R2 D' U2 F2 U' L' R B U B2 D R2
*17. *D L' B' L F2 R2 B F2 U F2 D F2 U' B2 R2 U D' L2 F' D Rw2 Uw2
*18. *B' R L2 U' B' R U F' L' F B D2 F2 B2 L B2 R' U2 F2
*19. *F U' F' D2 U2 L2 F R2 F' D2 R' F D' F L' U' F2 R U2 Rw Uw2
*20. *F' B' L2 U2 F D R B' L2 D2 R2 U' D2 B2 L' U F2 Uw
*21. *D' R B2 U' L' D' L U' F' L U2 R2 U2 D' B2 U Rw2 Uw'
*22. *U2 R2 B L' B U' D B2 R' B2 L D2 R' U2 L2 B2 R D2 L2 Fw'
*23. *D F B U2 F' B2 L F R' L' U2 L2 D L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 Uw
*24. *L F B D R' L' D B' L2 D2 R2 D2 F2 B' R2 D L2 D' L'
*25. *R2 U' B2 U2 L2 B F2 R2 B U2 F U F' L' B' L D' R' B' Rw Uw2
*26. *R U2 L' D2 U F2 D R2 D2 R2 F D U2 F R2 U2 L B' U2 Rw' Uw'
*27. *D2 L F' D B' L F2 D2 F' B2 R' D' R2 D B2 R2 B2 D' L2 Fw Uw2
*28. *B L U L' B2 L' F2 L' B2 L U2 R2 F' D2 L2 U R2 B2 U' Rw2
*29. *R2 U R D' L' B2 R B' U R' D L2 F' R2 B U2 B U2 Rw2 Uw'
*30. *U' D R2 L D B R2 L' B' U L D2 B' D2 B U2 B2 D2 L2 Uw
*31. *B U B2 R2 D' B2 D U' R2 U' F' R U' L B' L' U2 B U2 B Rw2 Uw
*32. *D F2 U2 L' D2 L2 F U2 B2 D R' L2 F2 U2 D F2 R2 L2 D2 Fw'
*33. *R' F' D L2 F2 U' B2 D' B2 F2 L2 F D R' U' L' B R' D2 U' Fw Uw2
*34. *D' F L' D' R B L U D L' B2 U2 L2 D2 R U2 R' D2 R2 D Fw'
*35. *B D2 U2 F' D2 F U2 F2 U R B' D R' B2 D2 R2 F R' B' Uw2
*36. *U' B D' F2 U B2 D2 L2 R2 F2 R B' D L' D' F' L' F D2 U Fw'
*37. *U2 R U2 L' F2 L F2 L2 D2 U B' U' B2 F' D R' U' B' R2 U2
*38. *R' D2 R2 B U2 L2 F L2 F' R2 U' L' B2 L' D' U2 B' U' L R' Fw
*39. *F' D L' B' F' R2 B D2 R2 F' L2 F2 L2 U' L' D' L' D B' R Fw Uw2
*40. *R2 F U F' L R2 F2 U F2 U2 R2 D2 F' D' U2 F2 R D' B Rw
*41. *D' L F2 L' R' D2 F2 L' F2 L2 F' L2 U' L D2 F2 R2 B2 L' Fw Uw
*42. *L' R2 U2 F' U2 L2 F2 D2 B U2 F L F' D' B' R D' L2 U' L2 Fw
*43. *U B D' B' R F2 L' U2 L B2 L' B' D U2 B F' L R' Fw Uw2
*44. *R2 D2 L F D U F2 L2 D' B2 L2 D' B2 R U L D' L' D2 F' Rw2 Uw2
*45. *D2 L' B2 D' L' U2 L' D' F2 L' D' R2 D' B2 D F2 R2 F Uw2
*46. *F B D2 L D2 B' D R F' R D R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B R2 D2 Rw'
*47. *B2 U' L2 F' U' F' L' D' F' R2 L2 U2 B' L2 F D' L2 F Uw2
*48. *D2 R U' L' D2 R B' D2 B' U' B R2 D2 F U2 D2 B' U2 B' Rw2 Uw'
*49. *R' D F' R2 B2 L' B2 D2 R' U2 B2 U2 D B' D' L' F' R2 D Rw' Uw'
*50. *F' L' B' D' R' F' L2 U' R' F2 D' F2 L U2 L B2 L F2 R2 F2 Rw Uw2
*51. *U R' D U2 R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 L D' L' B' L' F D2 L2 D R Uw2
*52. *D' F' L' F L F2 L' D' L2 U' B' U2 D2 F D2 R2 F L' Fw' Uw'
*53. *R F' D' R2 B2 R2 U B2 U' L' B' D2 B2 F R2 D' L F' U' Fw' Uw2
*54. *R2 F2 U2 L' U2 L2 U2 R2 B U' R B2 L2 U' F' U L' R B' Rw2 Uw'
*55. *B2 D U R2 U F2 D' B' U' L U2 L2 F2 R2 U' F' R' B' D Rw2 Uw
*56. *R' L' F B2 D B2 D2 R' L2 D2 F2 B2 R2 U L2 D F D' Fw Uw2
*57. *F' D F2 L2 U2 L2 U B2 L' F2 U' B U' F' L R D R2 U Rw' Uw'
*58. *F' B2 L' D2 R' F2 L R2 U L R' U2 L2 F R' D' U' B' Rw' Uw
*59. *R U F R F' R' B' R U' B2 R' F2 R F2 L2 D2 L2 F U Fw Uw'
*60. *U2 B D' F2 U' L B U' R' F2 R' L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 D Fw Uw2
*61. *U R U2 F2 R U2 B2 R2 U2 B2 F' D' U' L D F' U2 F' R2 Fw' Uw'
*62. *L2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U' F' R' B2 L U L B F L' F' L' D' Rw' Uw2
*63. *F' R2 U' B2 D' U' B2 U R2 B L B' R' D2 F' U R2 U2 R2 Fw Uw'
*64. *U B2 U B2 D' B2 U' R2 L F' R D2 U' R' D2 R F U2 F2 Rw2 Uw'
*65. *F2 L2 U F2 L2 U2 F2 D' L B' D' R D2 R' U R D' B' L2 Fw' Uw
*66. *F L' U2 R' U' L2 B2 U B2 F2 U2 F2 B D' U' F' R2 B' R D Fw' Uw'
*67. *L' D F2 R2 F U2 L2 B' U2 B' D' R' B U2 F2 L2 F L2 R Uw'
*68. *R U F' L2 U' R U' R L D' R2 L2 D F2 U' L2 F2 R D2 Rw2 Uw'
*69. *B R' B D F L D' F' D L2 U2 F L2 B R2 B' L2 U' F' Rw2 Uw2
*70. *D B2 U R2 F2 U2 F' D2 F' L B2 L U B' L2 R2 F' R2 Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B D2 B2 R' D2 F D2 L2 U2 L2 B2 D L F L B2 U R'
*2. *B2 D F2 D B2 R2 B2 U B2 D' U2 B' U L' U' B R D' L'
*3. *F U' R2 U2 B2 R' F2 U2 B2 R' D2 U' B' L D B' F' L2 D L
*4. *F R2 D L R B2 D2 L B2 U2 L' B F L' B2 D U2 L2 B2
*5. *R2 U F' L2 B' R2 U2 B' F2 D2 F R2 D2 R' B F2 R U2 B D

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L B' U R B2 L F' B L' F2 L2 U2 B2 D R2 L2 D2 B L
*2. *R' F2 L' D F U' D2 B' L F2 U2 F2 B' R2 F' D2 F' R'
*3. *F2 U R2 U' F2 B' L' B U2 L' D R2 U F' U2 L U2
*4. *D' F D2 R2 D2 L F2 R' F2 U2 L' F2 D B' U2 B D' U L2
*5. *D L' B2 U' R2 D L2 U2 R2 D F2 L B' L' F D R D2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B' U R2 F L2 D' L2 B' L U D R' U2 D2 B2 L' B2 U2 L'
*2. *U' L D2 R2 B2 F2 R F2 U F L' R2 D' U' B2 U2 L2 R2
*3. *B2 U' L2 D U2 B2 F2 R D R2 F2 L2 U2 B R' D L' B F'
*4. *U F' R F U2 F D2 F' D2 L B' L' D F' D' U B'
*5. *F L' D2 B2 R2 D F L' U2 F2 R2 F D2 B D2 F2 U2 D2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F U2 L U L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R D2 F R' U' R D2 R F2 D' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L' B' D' F2 L2 U F2 R2 D F2 D' F2 R U' B' L' D F' L' D' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L D F2 R' B2 U D F' R2 U D2 L2 U' D R2 L2 F D' B2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U' R U' R2 F U F U2 F' R U'
*3. *D' L F' U2 L U R2 B' R D' F U' R2 U' L2 D2 F2 U F2
*4. *B' L D' U L' F' U F U F' D2 L' R' U2 R' B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 D R' U D Rw2 F2 L D L' B2 Fw U L Rw' F' R B' Rw Uw2 D

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *R U' R' U2 R' U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 R'
*3. *U' F' D2 F' D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 R D' B' F L B2 R2 U L' U'
*4. *D' L' F R2 U F2 R' U D' B2 L' D2 F2 B2 L' D2 L' F2 R Uw2 B D2 U Fw2 U B U2 F' Rw' B F2 Uw2 U D2 Fw Rw2 Fw Uw U2 Fw' Uw2 L2
*5. *Lw' R2 D' Rw F2 Lw' Dw2 Lw' Dw2 Fw' L' R' Bw2 Uw2 U2 Lw2 F2 Dw2 Fw2 R Rw' U Lw' B' F R2 Bw' B Lw' Rw' Uw2 Lw Uw' D' Fw2 Dw' Bw' Rw2 Fw2 Dw2 R B F2 Uw2 R L2 Rw' F' Lw' B' Lw' L R2 Dw Uw L2 D Bw' F R'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *U R' F R F U' R U' R' U2 F2
*3. *D U F2 U2 B2 R U L B R2 F U' L2 D F' L' B
*4. *D2 L B L' U' R' U2 B' R' L D' R2 B2 F2 L2 D Uw2 Rw2 L F Rw2 B2 Uw2 Fw2 R' B' R2 Fw2 Uw2 D L Uw' D R' Rw B' D2 Fw' Uw L2
*5. *F2 B' R Lw2 Fw Uw' F2 L' Rw Lw' Bw' R B' L' B F2 D2 F L' Lw D' B2 Uw2 Fw' F2 U' L' Dw F Bw' R Lw Bw Fw' B2 R' D2 B U B F' D' Dw' L2 B' D' U2 L' Lw' Uw Dw2 B' F' Uw' L' Rw' Fw L2 Dw Uw
*6. *B' F' D2 B2 Uw2 3Rw2 Lw L2 3Fw' 3Uw' R Uw' Bw' 3Fw2 Rw2 3Rw Fw2 Dw U' Lw' Fw' L2 U2 Lw2 Dw' Rw' 3Fw U B2 Rw' 3Rw' 3Fw R2 3Fw2 3Uw 3Rw2 Uw Lw Dw' Uw 3Fw2 U' 3Rw2 L2 R Uw' U2 Lw' Bw' B L B' 3Uw2 Dw2 3Rw Fw' 3Fw Rw2 Lw2 F Rw' D' 3Fw2 Fw' F' 3Rw D2 Bw' Fw2 Rw L2 3Uw2 R Fw U2 F2 Lw F2 Bw Lw

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *F2 U2 F R U R' F R U' R' F
*3. *U' R L2 U' F' U' B U2 F' D R D2 F2 R2 U B2 D' R2 B2
*4. *F2 D2 L2 B2 R' D2 R B2 R' D2 B' F' R' U' F R2 F' L R' B Fw2 Uw2 L' U' F2 Uw2 L2 U2 L F2 Uw2 D2 Fw U B R2 Fw' U B' Uw Rw' F' U2 B' Rw' Fw
*5. *B Fw2 F Dw U2 D' Bw Dw U' F Lw U2 Bw' Dw' Lw2 Dw Lw2 D Bw Rw' U2 Dw B' Bw2 Lw Bw' Uw Dw2 F' Bw2 Rw2 Uw' D L2 Dw Fw2 Dw2 R2 B D B' Lw2 Bw Lw' Rw D U' Lw F' Fw' L2 D2 F2 Bw Rw' B2 Dw' Bw B F2
*6. *Uw' D2 Fw2 B Uw U2 F Uw2 Rw D L' Dw Rw' Lw' D' L' F' Lw2 3Rw R 3Fw' 3Uw' Lw U R' U2 3Uw2 L2 R2 3Uw Fw U B Rw' 3Rw2 Bw' D Fw' 3Fw2 F 3Rw' Uw' Lw' U Dw' Fw2 Rw R2 B' 3Uw Fw R Dw' U 3Uw2 Fw Lw' U' Uw' Dw2 3Fw2 D2 Rw' Fw' Bw' Dw' 3Fw Rw R' F2 Fw2 B' Bw U' 3Fw' Bw' Fw2 3Rw' L2 Dw2
*7. *D' B' 3Uw L2 U 3Rw2 U2 R 3Uw 3Rw' B2 Rw' R' 3Dw 3Rw2 D 3Uw Lw' 3Uw' Dw' Bw' 3Lw' 3Dw Uw2 B' Uw 3Fw Rw' L 3Uw' D' 3Fw2 F2 3Dw' Rw2 U2 Dw' 3Lw2 3Fw2 3Lw' D L Uw Fw2 Uw2 F2 Dw' 3Bw2 Bw Dw 3Dw Rw Uw L Bw 3Uw2 B' 3Rw2 U' L' Lw2 B2 Uw2 3Rw' Rw Fw Dw2 3Bw2 F R2 F2 3Dw F' L2 3Bw2 U' 3Lw Rw' Fw2 Bw2 B' 3Lw' L' Bw' 3Uw 3Fw 3Bw' 3Dw' F' B' 3Fw 3Dw2 F 3Uw' F' Fw Rw Lw' 3Uw' F'

*Clock*
*1. *UR6+ DR0+ DL2+ UL4+ U0+ R4+ D2+ L2+ ALL1+ y2 U4- R6+ D1+ L0+ ALL6+ UR UL
*2. *UR2- DR4+ DL2+ UL5+ U1+ R1- D6+ L6+ ALL4- y2 U2+ R4+ D1- L6+ ALL2+ UR DR
*3. *UR5- DR5- DL2+ UL5- U4+ R5- D3- L4- ALL3- y2 U0+ R5- D1- L6+ ALL2+ DR
*4. *UR1- DR5- DL5- UL1- U3- R2- D3+ L3- ALL3+ y2 U4+ R3- D4- L1- ALL3+ UL
*5. *UR3+ DR2+ DL1+ UL5- U0+ R5- D4- L0+ ALL5+ y2 U4- R0+ D4- L1+ ALL4- UR DL UL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *B U' L R U B' L R B' L' U u l' r b
*2. *R B' L' U L R B' R B' L' U' r' b
*3. *U R L' U B R L U B' R' L u b
*4. *L' U' B R' U B' R' U R' L' R u l r
*5. *R B R' U L' B L' B R' L' U' l' r' b

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,2) / (4,4) / (5,-1) / (1,-2) / (0,-1) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (3,-4) / (0,-2) / (3,0) / (6,0)
*2. *(-3,-4) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (1,-2) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-4) / (-3,-3) / (-5,0) / (4,-4) / (0,-2) / (4,-4)
*3. *(-5,-3) / (2,-1) / (-3,0) / (6,-3) / (4,-2) / (-4,-3) / (-3,-3) / (0,-1) / (2,-2) / (-2,-2) / (-2,0) /
*4. *(0,-4) / (1,-2) / (-3,0) / (-1,-4) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (0,-2) / (6,-3) / (2,-5) / (0,-4) / (-2,-2) / (2,0) /
*5. *(0,-4) / (-2,-5) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (5,-4) / (3,0) / (-2,-3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,-4) / (2,-4) / (2,-4) /

*Skewb*
*1. *L B L' B' L U' L' B' U B U
*2. *L R U L' R U' B L' U' R' B
*3. *R B L R' L' U L' U L R U'
*4. *R U R' U' B L' U' B' R L' B'
*5. *B U B L B' R' B L U' L' U'

*KiloMinx*
*1. *R flip R BR2' R2' BR2 U2' BL2 BR2' flip U2' R2' BL L2' BL U L2 U2' BR2 U2' R2' U2' R F2' U2' F2 R' F2 R' U R2'
*2. *R flip U' R2 BR' BL L2 F' U2 L' flip U BL2' U F BL2' U' BR U2 L2' U2' F2 U2' R2 F' R' U2' F' U2' F2 U2'
*3. *BL2 flip R2 F2' U' R' L2' U2 R' U' flip U2 BR2' U' F BL' U2' L2 BL2' BR U F' R' U' R2' F R2' F2' R2 F' U2 F2
*4. *F2 flip R' BR' U2' BR' U2' F L flip U F2' BR2 R2 U2' R L2' BR2' U F2' R2' F' R2 U R2 U2' F2' R F2' R U2'
*5. *L2 flip F BR' BL L U BR' R' flip F2' U2' R2' BL2 U2' BR2' U2' F2 U2 R2' U2 F2' R' U2' F2' R2 U2 R2

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R' U' R2 U' R F R U' R' U' F
*3. *U R' U' L2 D2 R2 U L2 R' F D' R' D F2 U B' D L2
*4. *D' L' F L2 F2 D B L2 U D2 L2 D2 R D2 R U2 R' F2 L D Rw2 Uw2 D' R2 Uw2 Rw2 R Fw2 B2 U R2 D2 R2 Fw R' Fw2 F' Uw U Rw R D Fw L Uw2
*5. *D' Rw2 Uw' Rw Lw U2 Bw' L2 B F' Dw B Bw' Rw L2 U' Lw' F R2 L2 Uw2 Lw' D2 U' Uw Fw D' F' Bw Fw' R' Rw Dw2 Fw2 Bw Lw Rw' Fw2 Uw D2 Bw' B2 L2 Fw R F2 Fw Bw' Lw2 D' Dw' Rw D' Lw R2 Dw Uw Fw2 B' Dw'
*OH. *F U' L' D2 B' D' B' L D2 F' L F2 D2 F2 B2 L B2 L' D'
*Clock. *UR3+ DR5+ DL5+ UL3- U0+ R0+ D0+ L1- ALL3- y2 U4- R1+ D3+ L4- ALL6+ UR
*Mega. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*Pyra. *L' B R' U B L' U' L B U' B u l' r' b
*Square-1. *(-5,0) / (-4,2) / (-5,-5) / (3,0) / (-3,-3) / (3,0) / (0,-4) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (1,-4) / (-1,0) / (6,-4) /
*Skewb. *L B R L' U' B L' R' L U' B'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *f' l r b f' F l b f R F' L' B' L' R' B L R'
*2. *b f' l' b' l' b' l L F' L R' B' F L R' B
*3. *F b' B' R' l' L' l' f r B' L B' R' B F' R' B' F
*4. *L r' R B' f' r' b' l' R F L F R' F R' B' L' F'
*5. *B R b l r f' l' B F R' B L' B F L' R B'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Uw' U' Lw Bw U R' B' Uw Rw U L Rw Lw Uw Rw' Lw' Rw Uw Rw' u r b
*2. *U L R Uw L Rw L Bw R' B Lw' Bw' Lw Rw Uw Lw Bw' u' r' b'
*3. *L' B Lw B Uw L' R Bw' U L' Uw Lw Uw' Rw Lw' Uw' Bw' Lw' Uw' u' l r' b'
*4. *Lw Bw' U R B Lw' Uw' L' R B Rw' Lw Bw' Rw Lw Rw Bw' Lw u l
*5. *U' Lw' Bw L' Bw R' B Uw Bw' U' Uw Lw' Uw Bw' Rw' Lw' Bw Uw' u l' r'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U R2 D L D2 L2 U3 R D L D R U R U R D3 L U L U L D R D R U2 L D2 R U R U L U L D2 R U2 L D L
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 D2 L2 U R U2 R D2 R U L D2 L U2 R D2 R U L2 U L U R2 D L2 D R D R U2 L2 U R D3
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D R2 U2 L D L D2 L U3 R D L U R2 D L D R2 U L3 D R3 D L3 U R D R U L U R D R U2 L D R U
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U L D R2 U L2 D R2 D R U2 L2 D2 L D R U R D L U L D R U R U L D R2 D L2 U L U R U L D R D R2 D L
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R3 U L D2 L U3 L D R2 D L2 U R U L D R3 D L D L2 U2 R2 U R D2 L D L2

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D' B' R F' L2 R F2 D2 F2 D2 L2 R' B L D2 F L' U' F2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U F2 U B2 D L2 U2 F2 B L R B' U R U B U L2 U2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D2 F2 U2 R2 B' U2 F' L2 R2 D2 L2 R' F R2 B L' U' B D2 R2 U' R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F U2 R2 B2 L2 D R2 U B L' F U2 B' D' R2 B L D' B U R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F R F U' D2 F R2 B2 D2 L2 F U2 R2 B2 R U L' D L' D U2 R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *L R2 D2 B U2 B L2 B' D B' L2 U' L' F2 L2 F D2
*2. *B' U2 B' F2 L2 B2 U' B2 U R2 L U R' U2 R2 U F' R2
*3. *B U' L' D2 L' F2 U2 F2 L R' F D U B' D U L' B2 D2
*4. *F2 R2 D R2 D2 L2 R U B U2 F' L D' B U2 F L' U'
*5. *F' L' D2 R2 U2 F2 B R2 L' U F U2 R2 B2 U D' F2 B2 U2

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UF UR UL UF UL UF UR UL UB UR UF UL LB RF UF UL RF UF UR UB UL UF LB UB RB UR UB UL RF LF UL UF UB UR RB UR RF RB DB DR RB DB DR RB DB DF DL UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF RB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DR UL+2 UF UL-2 DR+2 RB UB+ DR-2 RF+ UR+2 UB UR UB+2 UR+ DB+2 LB+
*2. * UF UB UR UF UR UL UB UR UF UB UR UL UF UL UB UR LB UB LB UB UL UB UR RF UR UF UR UL RB UR UF UL UB RB LF UL UF UB LF UF UR UB RF RB LF DB RB UR DL LB UL DL UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF RB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DB DL UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UL+2 UF UL-2 DR+2 RB DR-2 RF+ DF+2 RF- RB UB RB+ DL+
*3. * UF UR UF UL UB UR UB UR UL UB UR UL UB UL UF UL LB UL UB RF UR RF UR UF UR UF UL LB UB UL LB RB UB UR UB LF UL UF UB RB UB LF UF DR DB RB DL LB UB UR RF DF UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB LB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DB DF UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- DR UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UR+ UF UR+2 UB+2 LF- UL+ LF+ UL LF RB DF DR+ RF+2 DR RF DR+2 RF+ DF RF RB+ DF+ LF+2 UL- DF
*4. * UF UR UL UF UR UF UL UF UR UL UB LB UB UR UF LB UL RF UR RF UR UF UR UB UL RB UB UR LF UL UF UB RF UR UB LF UF RF UR RB DL LB UB UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DR UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR LF DF UL+ UB UL+2 RB DF+2 DL LB+ DF+
*5. * UL UF UR UL UF UR UF UL UB UL UB UR UB UR LB UB UL UF RF UR UB UL UF UB UL RF UR UB LB RF RB UB UR UL RB UR UF LF UL LF UL UF UR DB LB DR DF DL DR DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB UR+ DB+ RB UR- DB- UR RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB LF- DR- DF LF+ DR+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- DF- RF UR+ DF+ UR RB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- UB+ LB UB- RF+ DF RF+2 DL+2 DB+ RB+2 DL+ UL- UF+2

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *U' L' U' BL' B' U' B U BL L B BL L BL' L' B' U L' R U' R F L' U' L F' R F' L R' D L BL BR' BL R F' L'
*2. *U' L' F' L' F' R' F' R' U' R' L' U' F' U' R' L F U F' U' R L F' R BL' L' U' B F' R' L D'
*3. *R' L' F' L F R L U L' U L' U' BL' U' B' U B BL L' R F' U L' F' L F' U' R' L' F BR' BL U' B L' D U'
*4. *R F R F U F L F' L' U' R F R F' U F L F' L' R' F' R U' L' F R L U' R L' F BR F' U' B' L' D R
*5. *L U L' R U R F R F L F B L BL L' BL' B' U F U' F L' R' U L' F U L' F R B' D BL D' F D' B U


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 29, 2022)

Results for week 47: Congratulations to Luke Garrett, DGCubes, and Charles Jerome!

*2x2x2*(227)
1.  1.21 insane in the brain
2.  1.27 Legomanz
3.  1.28 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  1.33 Charles Jerome
5.  1.51 NongQuocDuy
6.  1.55 BrianJ
6.  1.55 Danny Morgan
8.  1.71 fdskljgrie
9.  1.74 Brendyn Dunagan
10.  1.76 TipsterTrickster 
10.  1.76 MichaelNielsen
12.  1.89 Cube for Thewan
13.  1.90 Zeke Mackay
14.  1.95 GioccioCuber
15.  2.01 Redicubeman
16.  2.23 iLikeCheese
17.  2.35 JChambers13
17.  2.35 parkertrager
19.  2.39 Ash Black
20.  2.43 tsutt099
21.  2.47 DhruvA
22.  2.56 TheCubingAddict980
23.  2.58 CubingWizard
24.  2.65 Cale S
25.  2.67 G2013
26.  2.73 Greyson banana
27.  2.77 Parist P
27.  2.77 NN29Cubes
29.  2.79 BradenTheMagician
30.  2.82 LeviGibson
31.  2.86 AidanNoogie
31.  2.86 2017LAMB06
31.  2.86 Cubing Mania
31.  2.86 turtwig
35.  2.87 Tonester
35.  2.87 arquillian
37.  2.90 Adam Chodyniecki
38.  2.92 Shaun Mack
38.  2.92 Max C.
40.  2.95 Elijah Rain Phelps
41.  2.96 CodingCuber
42.  2.98 MartinN13
43.  2.99 WizardCM
44.  3.01 Hargun02
45.  3.10 Dream Cubing
45.  3.10 thecubingwizard
47.  3.11 Dylan Swarts
48.  3.15 SkewbyCuber
48.  3.15 Fred Lang
50.  3.17 eyeballboi
51.  3.20 AndyMok
51.  3.20 KarlJagiel
51.  3.20 gruuby
54.  3.22 jcuber213
55.  3.25 aarush vasanadu
56.  3.26 Jan Kasprzak
57.  3.31 lilwoaji
58.  3.32 ichcubegerne
59.  3.39 2018KEAR02
59.  3.39 EvanWright1
61.  3.40 AidenCubes
62.  3.41 abhijat
63.  3.42 VectorCubes
64.  3.43 agradess2
65.  3.45 Boris McCoy
65.  3.45 KrokosB
65.  3.45 SpiFunTastic
68.  3.46 bennettstouder
68.  3.46 rdurette10
70.  3.47 InfinityCuber324
70.  3.47 NewoMinx
72.  3.49 DGCubes
72.  3.49 Tues
74.  3.51 qaz
75.  3.54 Ontricus
76.  3.55 KellanTheCubingCoder
77.  3.56 Chris Van Der Brink
78.  3.61 Oliver Pällo
79.  3.64 calcuber1800
80.  3.66 Isaiah Scott
81.  3.67 thecubemaster23
82.  3.69 Cuber15
83.  3.73 Timona
84.  3.74 nigelthecuber
85.  3.79 dhafin
86.  3.80 Nevan J
86.  3.80 bluishshark
88.  3.82 sigalig
88.  3.82 derk
90.  3.83 KingWilwin16
91.  3.84 CubeLub3r
91.  3.84 Caleb Rogers
91.  3.84 Cubey_Tube
94.  3.85 Parke187
95.  3.87 Magma Cubing
96.  3.88 stanley chapel
97.  3.89 Ordway Persyn
98.  3.90 mariotdias
98.  3.90 ARSCubing
100.  3.91 Kacper Jędrzejuk
101.  3.94 tigermaxi
102.  3.98 zSquirreL
103.  4.05 Sub1Hour
104.  4.06 superkitkat106
105.  4.07 JacobLittleton
106.  4.12 Koen van Aller
107.  4.14 MCuber
108.  4.16 hyn
109.  4.19 Fisko
110.  4.21 KDJ
111.  4.25 abunickabhi
111.  4.25 hotufos
113.  4.26 Nong Quoc Khanh
113.  4.26 Mattecuber
115.  4.28 Luke Solves Cubes
115.  4.28 Jakub D
117.  4.30 bradmk;wes
118.  4.31 Ryan Pilat
118.  4.31 JohnSax
120.  4.32 drpfisherman
121.  4.33 Eli Apperson
121.  4.33 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
123.  4.34 Topher_
124.  4.36 P.Love
125.  4.39 Peter Preston
125.  4.39 TheReasonableCuber
127.  4.40 midnightcuberx
127.  4.40 Sawyer
129.  4.51 AlexISCrazy
130.  4.52 edcuberrules8473
131.  4.53 Clock_Enthusiast
132.  4.58 DynaXT
133.  4.63 Liam Wadek
134.  4.67 bbbbbbbowen
135.  4.70 beabernardes
136.  4.72 Meanjuice
137.  4.73 floqualmie
137.  4.73 yoyoyobank3
139.  4.77 Kyle Ho
140.  4.82 Nitin Kumar 2018
141.  4.84 Jack Law
142.  4.89 Calumv 
143.  4.91 shea123
144.  5.01 Ianwubby
145.  5.03 AkD
146.  5.05 rlnninja44
147.  5.08 Cubing_Paddy
148.  5.14 Hyperion
149.  5.26 GrettGrett
150.  5.27 vilkkuti25
151.  5.40 Qzinator
152.  5.41 GooseCuber
153.  5.45 Bigcubesrule
154.  5.47 SpeedCubeLegend17
155.  5.49 Trexrush1
156.  5.52 2019ECKE02
157.  5.56 Poorcuber09
158.  5.63 pb_cuber
159.  5.64 xyzzy
160.  5.69 Trotters
161.  5.71 Bogdan
162.  5.72 A_Fast
163.  5.73 Homeschool Cubing
164.  5.75 Johnathan Young
165.  5.78 Quixoteace
166.  5.80 EthanMCuber
167.  5.87 typeman5
168.  5.88 Stokey
169.  5.90 DemonChihuahua
169.  5.90 Tekooo
171.  5.95 Enirolf
172.  6.04 Hazwi
173.  6.09 Lewis
174.  6.14 NONOGamer12
175.  6.17 Mike Hughey
176.  6.19 Abram Grimsley
176.  6.19 CuberThomas
176.  6.19 samuel roveran
179.  6.25 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
180.  6.27 Lubot99
181.  6.40 FaTyl
182.  6.47 Cuber987
183.  6.61 CT-6666
184.  6.67 myoder
185.  6.68 Arcanist
186.  6.73 UkkoE
187.  6.75 N4C0
188.  6.84 MrLunarWolf
189.  6.85 Running for cube
190.  6.96 CryptoConnor
191.  6.98 Whale
192.  7.01 robotmania
193.  7.02 Nash171
194.  7.06 Janster1909
195.  7.32 pranavAR
196.  7.91 Panagiotis Christopoulos
197.  7.96 EmmaTheCapicorn
198.  7.99 Lord brainy
199.  8.15 linus.sch
200.  8.37 Penguinocuber
201.  8.45 Jrg
202.  8.51 Rubika-37-021204
203.  8.55 whatshisbucket
204.  8.58 graythebeast
205.  8.59 Beerwah
206.  8.75 kbrune
207.  8.77 lucazdoescubingstuff
208.  8.88 Jany
209.  8.91 wgisme
210.  9.23 One Wheel
211.  9.32 d2polld
212.  9.33 Huntsidermy Cubed
213.  9.42 sporteisvogel
214.  9.45 Mormi
215.  10.81 arbivara
216.  11.62 Kenny Beauchamp
217.  11.66 SuperSkewb
218.  11.70 Soldier
219.  12.40 Hari Hari
220.  12.49 Jacck
221.  12.88 graysonthecuber
222.  19.55 Zacian1516
223.  23.90 SpedCube
224.  24.51 cubekid2014
225.  29.14 Iglesauce
226.  29.87 MatsBergsten
227.  DNF Daniel Partridge


*3x3x3*(290)
1.  5.13 iLikeCheese
2.  6.16 Luke Garrett
3.  6.38 MikaSmulders


Spoiler



4.  6.53 Jacob Nokes
5.  6.62 Brendyn Dunagan
6.  6.77 benzhao
7.  7.01 David ep
8.  7.08 BrianJ
9.  7.10 Charles Jerome
10.  7.23 DLXCubing
11.  7.44 MichaelNielsen
12.  7.51 Ryan Pilat
13.  7.53 tsutt099
14.  7.64 Zeke Mackay
15.  7.70 NN29Cubes
16.  7.74 NewoMinx
17.  7.87 Shaun Mack
18.  7.92 Parist P
19.  7.99 Adam Chodyniecki
20.  8.05 Elijah Rain Phelps
21.  8.08 eyeballboi
22.  8.14 lilwoaji
23.  8.22 thecubingwizard
24.  8.29 AndyMok
25.  8.37 2017LAMB06
26.  8.43 Redicubeman
27.  8.60 EvanWright1
28.  8.67 Tues
29.  8.71 turtwig
30.  8.75 GioccioCuber
31.  8.76 Hayden Ng
32.  8.77 NongQuocDuy
33.  8.83 KrokosB
34.  8.84 Greyson banana
35.  8.88 derk
36.  8.96 CodingCuber
37.  8.99 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
38.  9.06 Ash Black
39.  9.13 BradenTheMagician
40.  9.16 Hargun02
41.  9.18 Heewon Seo
41.  9.18 FishyIshy
43.  9.20 parkertrager
44.  9.25 Cale S
45.  9.31 bennettstouder
46.  9.34 Dream Cubing
47.  9.35 MCuber
48.  9.38 EDDDY
49.  9.39 WizardCM
50.  9.43 JacobLittleton
51.  9.44 AidanNoogie
52.  9.57 TheCubingAddict980
53.  9.62 mariotdias
54.  9.68 Ontricus
55.  9.69 DGCubes
56.  9.70 DhruvA
57.  9.72 Parke187
58.  9.74 Max C.
59.  9.75 KarlJagiel
60.  9.81 LeviGibson
61.  9.87 VectorCubes
62.  9.90 abhijat
63.  9.95 Jammy
64.  9.99 wearephamily1719
65.  10.16 Fred Lang
66.  10.17 MartinN13
67.  10.18 midnightcuberx
68.  10.28 arquillian
69.  10.30 sigalig
70.  10.32 qaz
71.  10.33 20luky3
72.  10.38 Dylan Swarts
73.  10.39 G2013
74.  10.40 Boris McCoy
75.  10.47 Luke Solves Cubes
76.  10.50 Eli Apperson
77.  10.51 Liam Wadek
78.  10.53 ichcubegerne
79.  10.54 Cubey_Tube
80.  10.71 Timona
81.  10.72 agradess2
81.  10.72 Oliver Pällo
83.  10.75 thecubemaster23
84.  10.89 beabernardes
85.  10.92 bbbbbbbowen
86.  10.94 Nong Quoc Khanh
87.  10.96 gruuby
87.  10.96 KamTheCuber
89.  11.00 Magma Cubing
89.  11.00 typeman5
91.  11.05 cubeth
92.  11.09 Calumv 
93.  11.11 Tonester
94.  11.14 d2polld
95.  11.17 trangium
96.  11.18 EdyuFrostpawGH
97.  11.20 Enoch Jiang
98.  11.25 Cuber Rhythms
99.  11.27 CubingWizard
100.  11.29 KDJ
101.  11.30 JakeAK
102.  11.35 Fisko
103.  11.37 Ordway Persyn
104.  11.39 KellanTheCubingCoder
105.  11.42 FishTalons
106.  11.52 nigelthecuber
107.  11.56 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
108.  11.57 any name you wish
109.  11.58 Sawyer
110.  11.63 Vince M
111.  11.75 SpiFunTastic
111.  11.75 JohnSax
113.  11.80 Rollercoasterben 
114.  11.85 fdskljgrie
115.  11.90 WHY841
116.  11.91 Cube for Thewan
117.  11.94 PCCuber
118.  11.97 dhafin
119.  12.00 Scrambled
120.  12.01 LwBigcubes
121.  12.02 sqAree
121.  12.02 Kacper Jędrzejuk
121.  12.02 Ianwubby
124.  12.14 2018KEAR02
125.  12.16 Cuber15
126.  12.21 aarush vasanadu
126.  12.21 brad711
128.  12.37 TheReasonableCuber
129.  12.44 yoyoyobank3
130.  12.45 Trexrush1
131.  12.46 2018AMSB02
132.  12.51 abunickabhi
133.  12.53 Nitin Kumar 2018
134.  12.54 zSquirreL
135.  12.55 KingWilwin16
136.  12.59 DemonChihuahua
137.  12.69 Cubing Mania
138.  12.73 DynaXT
139.  12.75 Koen van Aller
140.  12.76 Nevan J
141.  12.82 rlnninja44
142.  12.88 Natemophi
143.  12.89 rileymc
144.  12.90 Peter Preston
145.  12.95 Kaito Kid Cuber
146.  12.98 Ssiא
147.  13.00 tigermaxi
148.  13.06 drpfisherman
149.  13.07 jcuber213
150.  13.10 SpeedCubeReview
151.  13.13 Isaiah Scott
152.  13.19 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
153.  13.28 Topher_
154.  13.36 AidenCubes
155.  13.39 Mattecuber
156.  13.44 superkitkat106
157.  13.54 InfinityCuber324
158.  13.56 CryptoConnor
159.  13.58 2019ECKE02
160.  13.70 breadears
161.  13.84 CFOPSPEEDSOLVER
162.  13.95 stanley chapel
163.  14.18 ican97
164.  14.25 ARSCubing
165.  14.29 rdurette10
166.  14.34 qatumciuzacqul
167.  14.52 Stokey
168.  14.60 SkewbyCuber
169.  14.70 xyzzy
170.  14.81 Kyle Ho
171.  14.83 bluishshark
172.  14.88 Sub1Hour
173.  15.06 CubeLub3r
174.  15.19 nonamed_duck
175.  15.38 Johnathan Young
176.  15.43 ZebraCubes
177.  15.46 floqualmie
178.  15.66 cubenerd74
179.  15.74 FaTyl
180.  15.76 Hyperion
181.  15.79 vilkkuti25
182.  16.06 bradmk;wes
183.  16.09 Noob's Cubes
184.  16.26 Homeschool Cubing
185.  16.27 CT-6666
186.  16.30 Jan Kasprzak
187.  16.37 MarkA64
188.  16.39 GooseCuber
189.  16.60 Running for cube
190.  16.61 myoder
191.  16.68 Hazwi
192.  16.75 pb_cuber
193.  16.77 SpeedCubeLegend17
194.  16.97 Bigcubesrule
195.  17.02 graysonthecuber
196.  17.11 Somebody0009
197.  17.16 hyn
198.  17.17 Trotters
199.  17.27 Whale
200.  17.37 kbrune
201.  17.42 Bogdan
201.  17.42 Cubing_Paddy
203.  17.54 Lubot99
204.  17.67 Li Xiang
205.  17.69 great cuber
206.  17.72 A_Fast
207.  17.91 Abram Grimsley
208.  18.08 Janster1909
209.  18.17 padddi
210.  18.18 P.Love
211.  18.23 Burrito
212.  18.51 Tekooo
213.  18.61 hotufos
214.  18.70 Poorcuber09
215.  18.78 CuberThomas
216.  18.82 graythebeast
217.  18.83 EthanMCuber
218.  18.95 Clock_Enthusiast
219.  19.05 Enirolf
219.  19.05 Arcanist
221.  19.43 FeelTheBeat
222.  19.56 samuel roveran
223.  19.92 nurhid.hisham
224.  19.93 Jlit
225.  19.98 Meanjuice
226.  20.11 Jack Law
227.  20.30 jordi_frei
228.  20.38 NONOGamer12
229.  20.52 pranavAR
230.  20.79 edcuberrules8473
231.  20.82 JC Botha
232.  20.89 Lewis
233.  21.38 Panagiotis Christopoulos
234.  21.43 Caleb Rogers
235.  21.53 Jrg
236.  21.71 dn01
237.  21.87 Lord brainy
238.  21.97 whatshisbucket
239.  22.03 GrettGrett
240.  22.78 1davey29
241.  22.79 calvinhart
242.  22.96 roxanajohnson01
243.  23.00 Hari Hari
244.  23.10 Quixoteace
245.  23.46 Cubinginatree
246.  23.56 Rubika-37-021204
247.  23.85 Huntsidermy Cubed
247.  23.85 Jany
249.  23.90 sporteisvogel
250.  23.91 linus.sch
251.  24.02 orangeicing
252.  24.29 Cuber987
253.  24.48 Elisa Rippe
254.  24.82 Nash171
255.  24.87 wgisme
256.  24.97 robotmania
257.  25.50 One Wheel
258.  25.84 MrLunarWolf
259.  26.33 Mormi
260.  26.44 Penguinocuber
261.  26.63 F'prime
262.  26.93 JayArlo
263.  27.40 brodawg
264.  27.95 JamesBond54
265.  28.43 Jacck
266.  28.67 SuperSkewb
267.  29.13 arbivara
268.  32.04 Beerwah
269.  32.10 EmmaTheCapicorn
270.  34.23 Qzinator
271.  34.75 thomas.sch
272.  34.81 Iglesauce
273.  35.62 Heidi
274.  35.69 JailtonMendes
275.  36.06 UkkoE
276.  36.40 MatsBergsten
277.  36.44 AlexISCrazy
278.  36.47 insane in the brain
279.  36.55 Lutz_P
280.  37.24 Kenny Beauchamp
281.  37.67 shea123
282.  38.94 Rohith Joji
283.  39.48 HelgeBerlin
284.  42.98 lucazdoescubingstuff
285.  44.74 SpedCube
286.  45.73 Zacian1516
287.  48.12 Fischlein
288.  49.57 Soldier
289.  52.16 cubekid2014
290.  53.46 brickinapresent


*4x4x4*(142)
1.  28.71 thecubingwizard
2.  29.62 Heewon Seo
3.  31.39 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  32.03 Parist P
5.  33.00 Luke Garrett
6.  33.65 AndyMok
7.  33.66 abhijat
8.  33.99 Hargun02
9.  34.23 BradenTheMagician
10.  34.84 KarlJagiel
11.  34.97 Charles Jerome
12.  35.28 derk
13.  36.00 NewoMinx
14.  36.47 20luky3
15.  36.66 Elijah Rain Phelps
16.  36.94 NN29Cubes
17.  38.13 Tues
18.  38.27 arquillian
19.  38.57 MCuber
20.  38.75 Liam Wadek
21.  39.09 Adam Chodyniecki
22.  39.18 ichcubegerne
23.  39.64 2018KEAR02
24.  39.89 DhruvA
25.  40.20 Ash Black
26.  40.64 qaz
27.  40.99 KingWilwin16
28.  41.45 zSquirreL
29.  41.68 Timona
30.  41.73 DGCubes
31.  42.48 sigalig
32.  42.63 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
33.  42.88 bbbbbbbowen
34.  43.41 Ontricus
35.  43.87 Dylan Swarts
36.  43.91 abunickabhi
37.  44.52 Ordway Persyn
38.  44.53 sqAree
39.  44.54 WizardCM
40.  44.58 xyzzy
41.  45.20 DynaXT
42.  45.24 Magma Cubing
43.  46.44 Tonester
44.  46.53 Fisko
45.  46.54 Redicubeman
46.  46.59 CubingWizard
47.  47.11 Greyson banana
48.  47.87 Ianwubby
49.  47.93 beabernardes
50.  48.41 Cuber Rhythms
51.  48.51 TheReasonableCuber
52.  48.58 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
53.  49.09 NongQuocDuy
54.  49.49 bennettstouder
55.  49.82 FishTalons
56.  50.01 gruuby
57.  50.37 Koen van Aller
58.  51.30 Enoch Jiang
59.  51.82 Kacper Jędrzejuk
60.  52.30 CodingCuber
61.  52.71 Peter Preston
62.  52.80 ican97
63.  53.85 stanley chapel
64.  54.47 thatkid
65.  55.16 PCCuber
66.  55.55 aarush vasanadu
67.  55.57 yoyoyobank3
68.  55.72 rdurette10
69.  56.06 typeman5
70.  56.92 tigermaxi
71.  57.11 InfinityCuber324
72.  57.45 breadears
73.  57.71 Cube for Thewan
74.  58.66 Abram Grimsley
75.  58.74 Bigcubesrule
76.  58.85 Running for cube
77.  58.96 Calumv 
78.  59.62 jcuber213
79.  59.80 Nitin Kumar 2018
80.  59.86 Luke Solves Cubes
81.  1:00.78 d2polld
82.  1:01.31 bluishshark
83.  1:02.09 FaTyl
84.  1:02.47 CT-6666
85.  1:03.35 Sawyer
86.  1:03.55 rlnninja44
87.  1:03.90 JohnSax
88.  1:04.42 elimescube
89.  1:04.55 nigelthecuber
90.  1:04.61 Hyperion
91.  1:04.84 ARSCubing
92.  1:06.41 vilkkuti25
93.  1:06.94 Nevan J
94.  1:07.55 CubeLub3r
95.  1:07.81 Isaiah Scott
96.  1:09.33 KellanTheCubingCoder
97.  1:09.75 Poorcuber09
98.  1:10.25 Mattecuber
99.  1:11.24 Cuber15
100.  1:12.14 myoder
101.  1:12.31 hyn
102.  1:12.74 hotufos
103.  1:13.36 One Wheel
104.  1:14.28 Lewis
105.  1:14.53 Tekooo
106.  1:15.37 Cubing Mania
107.  1:16.68 SpeedCubeLegend17
108.  1:19.84 GrettGrett
109.  1:20.14 roxanajohnson01
110.  1:20.17 Jrg
111.  1:21.04 A_Fast
112.  1:23.09 GooseCuber
113.  1:25.55 pb_cuber
114.  1:26.15 nurhid.hisham
115.  1:26.23 Hazwi
116.  1:27.76 linus.sch
117.  1:27.87 Janster1909
118.  1:28.02 sporteisvogel
119.  1:28.46 whatshisbucket
120.  1:29.69 DemonChihuahua
121.  1:29.85 Meanjuice
122.  1:31.72 Beerwah
123.  1:31.97 kbrune
124.  1:34.41 Topher_
125.  1:34.67 Rubika-37-021204
126.  1:34.92 robotmania
127.  1:39.25 MrLunarWolf
128.  1:39.28 CuberThomas
129.  1:42.28 Kyle Ho
130.  1:42.50 fdskljgrie
131.  1:43.06 Jacck
132.  1:43.57 Quixoteace
133.  1:43.72 Lubot99
134.  1:44.36 samuel roveran
135.  1:50.66 thomas.sch
136.  1:54.24 Johnathan Young
137.  2:01.96 P.Love
138.  2:23.73 MatsBergsten
139.  2:47.37 wgisme
140.  2:52.24 Cuber987
141.  3:29.19 arbivara
142.  DNF MartinN13


*5x5x5*(94)
1.  55.78 Hayden Ng
2.  57.72 Heewon Seo
3.  58.11 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  58.50 Dream Cubing
5.  58.80 Hargun02
6.  1:02.12 GioccioCuber
7.  1:02.19 ichcubegerne
8.  1:04.14 abhijat
9.  1:04.31 Max C.
10.  1:04.60 insane in the brain
11.  1:04.67 Parist P
12.  1:06.68 Charles Jerome
13.  1:08.16 DhruvA
14.  1:08.56 turtwig
15.  1:11.17 KrokosB
16.  1:12.32 G2013
17.  1:12.67 derk
18.  1:14.01 KarlJagiel
19.  1:14.18 BradenTheMagician
20.  1:14.20 sigalig
21.  1:15.17 arquillian
22.  1:15.30 Ordway Persyn
23.  1:16.35 DGCubes
24.  1:16.94 Timona
25.  1:17.25 MartinN13
26.  1:17.50 KingWilwin16
27.  1:18.12 Liam Wadek
28.  1:18.56 Magma Cubing
29.  1:18.67 Jammy
30.  1:19.67 MCuber
31.  1:20.88 Tues
32.  1:21.41 xyzzy
33.  1:21.75 gruuby
34.  1:21.99 abunickabhi
35.  1:22.98 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
36.  1:23.83 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
37.  1:26.13 Dylan Swarts
38.  1:27.07 Vince M
39.  1:27.87 zSquirreL
40.  1:28.18 NongQuocDuy
41.  1:28.56 any name you wish
42.  1:29.79 WizardCM
43.  1:31.95 Cube for Thewan
44.  1:35.12 Kacper Jędrzejuk
45.  1:36.99 DynaXT
46.  1:37.71 Ianwubby
47.  1:39.99 Koen van Aller
48.  1:43.86 aarush vasanadu
49.  1:44.17 CubingWizard
50.  1:44.46 vilkkuti25
51.  1:44.60 Tonester
52.  1:45.60 breadears
53.  1:46.95 Fisko
54.  1:47.83 bennettstouder
55.  1:48.73 rdurette10
56.  1:54.23 Calumv 
57.  1:56.64 Sawyer
58.  1:57.15 Bigcubesrule
59.  1:57.40 ican97
60.  2:01.25 Greyson banana
61.  2:01.55 Isaiah Scott
62.  2:03.75 whatshisbucket
63.  2:07.05 One Wheel
64.  2:08.25 Jrg
65.  2:11.37 bbbbbbbowen
66.  2:14.37 Cubing Mania
67.  2:17.99 Li Xiang
68.  2:18.20 Clock_Enthusiast
69.  2:18.71 filmip
70.  2:19.15 Poorcuber09
71.  2:19.88 Tekooo
72.  2:21.33 hotufos
73.  2:24.12 Rubika-37-021204
74.  2:26.27 CT-6666
75.  2:26.65 Janster1909
76.  2:29.24 linus.sch
77.  2:29.82 Abram Grimsley
78.  2:32.87 Lubot99
79.  2:38.22 FaTyl
80.  2:39.21 GrettGrett
81.  2:44.04 sporteisvogel
82.  2:49.48 kbrune
83.  2:51.53 thomas.sch
84.  2:53.86 SpeedCubeLegend17
85.  2:54.36 Quixoteace
86.  2:57.24 Jacck
87.  3:13.86 Twisted Cubing
88.  3:17.43 robotmania
89.  3:17.66 yoyoyobank3
90.  3:35.01 CuberThomas
91.  8:24.75 arbivara
92.  DNF myoder
92.  DNF Beerwah
92.  DNF MatsBergsten


*6x6x6*(48)
1.  1:38.99 Dream Cubing
2.  1:45.92 ichcubegerne
3.  1:56.86 Hargun02


Spoiler



4.  1:58.32 Luke Garrett
5.  2:00.97 agradess2
6.  2:12.31 drpfisherman
7.  2:14.11 Keroma12
8.  2:14.67 turtwig
9.  2:14.74 lilwoaji
10.  2:15.69 KarlJagiel
11.  2:17.34 Sub1Hour
12.  2:18.38 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
13.  2:20.27 DGCubes
14.  2:21.58 sigalig
15.  2:21.81 xyzzy
16.  2:25.61 gruuby
17.  2:26.12 Tues
18.  2:28.35 Ordway Persyn
19.  2:35.66 arquillian
20.  2:36.40 WizardCM
21.  2:37.78 BradenTheMagician
22.  2:38.14 Ianwubby
23.  2:39.69 Adam Chodyniecki
24.  2:51.25 Dylan Swarts
25.  2:52.19 DesertWolf
26.  3:00.37 zSquirreL
27.  3:08.76 any name you wish
28.  3:12.25 Cubey_Tube
29.  3:20.12 FishTalons
30.  3:25.37 DynaXT
31.  3:37.97 Isaiah Scott
32.  3:43.55 One Wheel
33.  3:47.93 vilkkuti25
34.  3:51.21 Bigcubesrule
35.  3:52.11 Jrg
36.  4:08.88 Calumv 
37.  4:51.80 Rubika-37-021204
38.  5:02.25 Jacck
39.  5:03.22 sporteisvogel
40.  5:03.81 hotufos
41.  5:27.01 whatshisbucket
42.  5:34.83 kbrune
43.  7:39.94 Tekooo
44.  DNF LwBigcubes
44.  DNF linus.sch
44.  DNF thomas.sch
44.  DNF Beerwah
44.  DNF Quixoteace


*7x7x7*(30)
1.  2:20.57 Dream Cubing
2.  2:35.78 ichcubegerne
3.  3:01.05 LwBigcubes


Spoiler



4.  3:13.40 Luke Garrett
5.  3:21.55 arquillian
6.  3:23.91 KarlJagiel
7.  3:28.72 Sub1Hour
8.  3:31.36 gruuby
9.  3:31.99 xyzzy
10.  3:34.33 sigalig
11.  3:38.39 DGCubes
12.  3:39.61 Ordway Persyn
13.  3:46.36 Max C.
14.  3:47.92 Tues
15.  4:10.56 Ianwubby
16.  4:11.15 WizardCM
17.  5:36.85 One Wheel
18.  5:51.38 Jrg
19.  6:13.78 Isaiah Scott
20.  7:09.49 Rubika-37-021204
21.  7:29.85 hotufos
22.  7:34.05 calvinhart
23.  7:37.01 sporteisvogel
24.  8:53.14 kbrune
25.  DNF Liam Wadek
25.  DNF Nitin Kumar 2018
25.  DNF any name you wish
25.  DNF linus.sch
25.  DNF myoder
25.  DNF Beerwah


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(61)
1.  3.56 Shaun Mack
2.  3.76 AlexISCrazy
3.  3.85 fdskljgrie


Spoiler



4.  5.25 Redicubeman
5.  5.51 NongQuocDuy
6.  5.71 Luke Garrett
7.  5.85 BrianJ
8.  5.91 GioccioCuber
9.  5.99 turtwig
10.  6.45 MichaelNielsen
11.  7.27 Lubot99
12.  7.99 Greyson banana
13.  8.06 2018KEAR02
14.  8.41 Cube for Thewan
15.  9.48 G2013
16.  11.65 KDJ
17.  11.77 sigalig
18.  12.88 BradenTheMagician
19.  13.17 LeviGibson
20.  13.20 nigelthecuber
21.  13.59 arquillian
22.  13.80 Tues
23.  14.21 hyn
24.  15.35 ichcubegerne
25.  15.36 abunickabhi
26.  17.47 2019ECKE02
27.  19.39 Mike Hughey
28.  19.45 WizardCM
29.  21.05 graysonthecuber
30.  22.67 Sawyer
31.  23.47 Soldier
32.  24.99 DGCubes
33.  27.35 Hyperion
34.  28.37 bluishshark
35.  28.48 Fisko
36.  28.50 zSquirreL
37.  29.62 kbrune
38.  29.90 FaTyl
39.  33.43 Nitin Kumar 2018
40.  35.30 MatsBergsten
41.  37.79 gruuby
42.  42.61 Jacck
43.  47.96 P.Love
44.  52.70 sporteisvogel
45.  59.21 InfinityCuber324
46.  1:01.26 Jan Kasprzak
47.  1:07.56 GrettGrett
48.  1:12.13 whatshisbucket
49.  1:18.41 EthanMCuber
50.  1:31.83 Hari Hari
51.  1:40.41 xyzzy
52.  2:08.42 hotufos
53.  DNF CubingWizard
53.  DNF CubeLub3r
53.  DNF Parist P
53.  DNF graythebeast
53.  DNF UkkoE
53.  DNF Tekooo
53.  DNF Hazwi
53.  DNF Koen van Aller
53.  DNF Beerwah


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(47)
1.  16.27 JakeAK
2.  18.93 G2013
3.  20.64 sigalig


Spoiler



4.  20.67 KDJ
5.  22.66 arquillian
6.  23.24 riovqn
7.  24.10 Brendan Bakker
8.  24.92 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
9.  30.53 AlexISCrazy
10.  30.56 ican97
11.  32.77 Victor Tang
12.  34.40 abunickabhi
13.  35.56 EDDDY
14.  38.49 2019ECKE02
15.  47.86 DesertWolf
16.  54.97 FishTalons
17.  58.16 qatumciuzacqul
18.  1:07.82 LittleLumos
19.  1:14.18 MatsBergsten
20.  1:17.70 SpeedCubeLegend17
21.  1:32.10 BradenTheMagician
22.  1:37.63 DGCubes
23.  1:39.78 2018AMSB02
24.  1:47.64 WizardCM
25.  1:57.07 kbrune
26.  2:01.04 d2polld
27.  2:02.01 ichcubegerne
28.  2:03.51 filmip
29.  2:33.40 elimescube
30.  2:40.52 sporteisvogel
31.  2:50.61 brad711
32.  2:59.81 Jacck
33.  3:47.85 Hyperion
34.  4:01.29 FaTyl
35.  4:02.94 Charles Jerome
36.  6:02.77 thomas.sch
37.  7:01.14 White KB
38.  DNF hotufos
38.  DNF whatshisbucket
38.  DNF Hari Hari
38.  DNF Luke Garrett
38.  DNF zSquirreL
38.  DNF padddi
38.  DNF cubenerd74
38.  DNF wearephamily1719
38.  DNF xyzzy
38.  DNF Kacper Jędrzejuk


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(15)
1.  1:39.26 sigalig
2.  2:13.44 Victor Tang
3.  2:19.31 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung


Spoiler



4.  2:23.08 G2013
5.  2:35.78 arquillian
6.  2:46.80 2019ECKE02
7.  3:19.21 ican97
8.  4:16.63 EDDDY
9.  5:11.18 DesertWolf
10.  9:20.65 Jacck
11.  15:02.57 elimescube
12.  19:03.38 sporteisvogel
13.  DNF MatsBergsten
13.  DNF filmip
13.  DNF KDJ


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(9)
1.  3:29.01 sigalig
2.  4:18.05 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3.  5:39.51 arquillian


Spoiler



4.  6:09.14 2019ECKE02
5.  10:46.82 EDDDY
6.  DNF Jacck
6.  DNF elimescube
6.  DNF MatsBergsten
6.  DNF KDJ


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(2)
1.  DNF 2019ECKE02
1.  DNF LittleLumos

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF 2019ECKE02

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(8)
1.  8/9 11:35 arquillian
2.  5/6 39:30 sporteisvogel
3.  3/3 18:57 WizardCM


Spoiler



4.  3/4 29:32 FaTyl
5.  3/5 7:26 Keroma12
6.  3/5 20:40 Jacck
7.  1/2 11:00 d2polld
7.  1/2 6:10 SpeedCubeLegend17


*3x3x3 one-handed*(156)
1.  10.17 Luke Garrett
1.  10.17 lilwoaji
3.  11.46 iLikeCheese


Spoiler



4.  11.93 BrianJ
5.  12.36 Dream Cubing
6.  12.37 Brendyn Dunagan
7.  12.55 Parist P
8.  13.13 Charles Jerome
9.  13.49 2017LAMB06
10.  13.71 AndyMok
11.  13.89 Hargun02
12.  14.66 NewoMinx
12.  14.66 parkertrager
14.  14.89 Tues
15.  15.09 tsutt099
16.  15.89 RedstoneTim
17.  16.12 typeman5
18.  16.29 Tonester
19.  16.32 Redicubeman
20.  16.40 ichcubegerne
21.  16.46 Hayden Ng
22.  16.85 arquillian
23.  17.01 NN29Cubes
24.  17.03 mihnea3000
25.  17.04 Jammy
26.  17.25 KarlJagiel
27.  17.42 G2013
28.  17.53 turtwig
29.  17.58 JakeAK
30.  17.68 midnightcuberx
31.  17.96 WizardCM
32.  17.99 cubeth
33.  18.24 BradenTheMagician
34.  18.25 nonamed_duck
35.  18.84 DhruvA
36.  19.16 Trexrush1
37.  19.76 Sub1Hour
38.  19.96 NongQuocDuy
38.  19.96 JohnSax
40.  20.05 wearephamily1719
41.  20.12 Ontricus
41.  20.12 Cubey_Tube
43.  20.24 qaz
44.  20.38 xyzzy
45.  20.44 PCCuber
46.  20.48 KingWilwin16
47.  20.54 Timona
48.  20.67 DGCubes
49.  20.79 Boris McCoy
50.  20.81 Luke Solves Cubes
51.  20.92 Nevan J
52.  21.14 MCuber
53.  21.18 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
54.  21.26 ican97
55.  21.45 Cuber15
56.  21.80 Peter Preston
57.  21.85 yoyoyobank3
58.  22.04 Parke187
59.  22.14 sigalig
60.  22.34 drpfisherman
61.  22.60 zSquirreL
62.  22.66 gruuby
63.  22.98 Ssiא
64.  23.02 abunickabhi
65.  23.50 floqualmie
66.  23.91 CubingWizard
67.  24.01 MartinN13
68.  24.02 Nitin Kumar 2018
69.  24.13 Calumv 
69.  24.13 Cuber Rhythms
71.  24.32 qatumciuzacqul
72.  24.70 Fisko
73.  24.80 InfinityCuber324
74.  24.83 thecubemaster23
75.  25.14 DemonChihuahua
75.  25.14 TheCubingAddict980
77.  25.61 agradess2
78.  26.00 KellanTheCubingCoder
79.  26.08 Kacper Jędrzejuk
80.  26.10 derk
81.  26.26 2019ECKE02
82.  26.27 Isaiah Scott
83.  26.63 dhafin
84.  26.73 Greyson banana
85.  26.84 bbbbbbbowen
86.  26.92 d2polld
87.  26.96 rdurette10
88.  27.12 Hyperion
89.  27.15 nigelthecuber
90.  27.21 JacobLittleton
91.  27.37 Sawyer
92.  28.31 bennettstouder
93.  28.56 bradmk;wes
94.  29.19 Cubing Mania
95.  29.97 Magma Cubing
96.  31.00 DynaXT
97.  31.01 Koen van Aller
98.  31.05 FishTalons
99.  31.16 Cube for Thewan
100.  32.06 vilkkuti25
101.  32.45 jcuber213
102.  32.58 EdyuFrostpawGH
103.  32.95 Dylan Swarts
104.  33.47 Abram Grimsley
105.  33.62 beabernardes
106.  33.69 rileymc
107.  34.66 pb_cuber
108.  35.12 Jack Law
109.  35.16 Bigcubesrule
110.  36.32 hotufos
111.  36.73 Kyle Ho
112.  36.81 bluishshark
113.  36.90 Poorcuber09
114.  36.92 Mattecuber
115.  38.97 pranavAR
116.  40.35 ARSCubing
117.  41.12 Enirolf
118.  42.07 great cuber
119.  42.30 FaTyl
120.  44.23 sporteisvogel
121.  45.09 Meanjuice
122.  45.62 ZebraCubes
123.  45.65 Hazwi
124.  45.71 Topher_
125.  45.72 Janster1909
126.  46.33 Whale
127.  46.72 CuberThomas
128.  47.31 kbrune
129.  47.38 GrettGrett
130.  48.92 SpeedCubeLegend17
131.  52.89 Stokey
132.  54.42 Jacck
133.  54.56 EthanMCuber
134.  55.75 Rubika-37-021204
135.  56.18 whatshisbucket
136.  57.00 A_Fast
137.  57.90 Tekooo
138.  57.94 Running for cube
139.  58.18 P.Love
140.  58.56 roxanajohnson01
141.  59.65 arbivara
142.  1:00.65 Johnathan Young
143.  1:03.34 Trotters
144.  1:04.03 wgisme
145.  1:05.89 Cuber987
146.  1:07.89 Hari Hari
147.  1:12.08 Penguinocuber
148.  1:27.72 robotmania
149.  1:52.58 Soldier
150.  2:42.45 Zacian1516
151.  2:55.59 graythebeast
152.  3:25.15 Qzinator
153.  DNF JayArlo
153.  DNF linus.sch
153.  DNF Arcanist
153.  DNF graysonthecuber


*3x3x3 With feet*(6)
1.  43.41 DGCubes
2.  1:45.14 gruuby
3.  1:47.07 WizardCM


Spoiler



4.  3:11.40 hotufos
5.  3:17.24 Jacck
6.  DNF CubeLub3r


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(17)
1.  24.62 arquillian
2.  40.19 DGCubes
3.  41.43 gruuby


Spoiler



4.  45.36 WizardCM
5.  1:05.46 ichcubegerne
6.  1:06.47 whatshisbucket
7.  1:07.03 any name you wish
8.  1:27.95 kbrune
9.  1:28.84 Jacck
10.  1:41.68 2018AMSB02
11.  1:51.18 Peter Preston
12.  2:14.67 Cubing Mania
13.  2:44.26 hotufos
14.  3:46.40 1davey29
15.  3:48.97 Hari Hari
16.  DNF sigalig
16.  DNF bennettstouder


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(10)
1.  27.67 (33, 23, 27) brad711
2.  31.67 (34, 31, 30) xyzzy
3.  32.33 (33, 30, 34) kbrune


Spoiler



4.  33.67 (37, 31, 33) Dream Cubing
5.  35.00 (38, 26, 41) arbivara
6.  55.33 (57, 57, 52) EthanMCuber
7.  57.33 (66, 50, 56) Meanjuice
8.  DNF (DNF, 28, 24) any name you wish
8.  DNF (45, DNF, 43) hotufos
8.  DNF (66, 45, DNF) great cuber


*2-3-4 Relay*(77)
1.  40.50 Parist P
2.  40.73 thecubingwizard
3.  44.46 Heewon Seo


Spoiler



4.  44.56 Luke Garrett
5.  45.81 BradenTheMagician
6.  46.70 KarlJagiel
7.  47.22 Dream Cubing
8.  49.27 Charles Jerome
9.  51.52 sigalig
10.  51.78 Hargun02
11.  52.34 Dylan Swarts
12.  53.60 derk
13.  54.76 abunickabhi
14.  56.37 ichcubegerne
15.  56.45 Redicubeman
16.  56.93 CubingWizard
17.  56.96 NongQuocDuy
18.  58.48 Tues
19.  59.44 DGCubes
20.  1:03.23 zSquirreL
21.  1:04.07 gruuby
22.  1:05.18 WizardCM
23.  1:05.19 DynaXT
24.  1:05.23 bbbbbbbowen
25.  1:05.92 Timona
26.  1:08.13 Calumv 
27.  1:08.89 rileymc
28.  1:12.16 Peter Preston
29.  1:12.63 Sawyer
30.  1:13.09 Magma Cubing
31.  1:14.42 Nitin Kumar 2018
32.  1:14.65 Isaiah Scott
33.  1:16.19 Fisko
34.  1:17.52 d2polld
35.  1:18.05 yoyoyobank3
36.  1:22.06 CryptoConnor
37.  1:22.49 Bigcubesrule
38.  1:23.70 vilkkuti25
39.  1:27.08 KellanTheCubingCoder
40.  1:27.83 Cubing_Paddy
41.  1:28.46 Tekooo
42.  1:29.69 jcuber213
43.  1:29.82 Hyperion
44.  1:30.45 ARSCubing
45.  1:30.79 Abram Grimsley
46.  1:31.52 Nevan J
47.  1:33.33 rdurette10
48.  1:33.56 Luke Solves Cubes
49.  1:33.81 InfinityCuber324
50.  1:36.04 hotufos
51.  1:37.33 Mattecuber
52.  1:38.92 hyn
53.  1:39.82 myoder
54.  1:41.16 Meanjuice
55.  1:45.95 FaTyl
56.  1:47.89 Hazwi
57.  1:47.98 Poorcuber09
58.  1:51.45 Janster1909
59.  1:54.98 GrettGrett
60.  1:55.70 Jrg
61.  1:59.17 kbrune
62.  2:01.69 CT-6666
63.  2:02.59 linus.sch
64.  2:03.57 Lewis
65.  2:06.67 sporteisvogel
66.  2:11.62 whatshisbucket
67.  2:15.95 CuberThomas
68.  2:16.58 bradmk;wes
69.  2:16.85 Johnathan Young
70.  2:22.63 robotmania
71.  2:35.88 Jacck
72.  2:42.76 wgisme
73.  2:43.53 Beerwah
74.  2:59.78 EmmaTheCapicorn
75.  3:12.88 Cuber987
76.  5:30.15 Zacian1516
77.  DNF Whale


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(44)
1.  1:31.37 thecubingwizard
2.  1:35.66 Luke Garrett
3.  1:35.90 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  1:42.71 Parist P
5.  1:53.51 BradenTheMagician
6.  1:53.59 Hargun02
7.  1:56.93 ichcubegerne
8.  2:06.97 Tues
9.  2:08.71 DGCubes
10.  2:09.25 sigalig
11.  2:09.98 KarlJagiel
12.  2:17.41 WizardCM
13.  2:21.69 NongQuocDuy
14.  2:22.83 Timona
15.  2:23.81 Magma Cubing
16.  2:38.98 gruuby
17.  2:41.06 Dylan Swarts
18.  2:41.45 zSquirreL
19.  2:41.64 DynaXT
20.  2:54.10 Fisko
21.  2:55.58 rileymc
22.  2:57.15 CubingWizard
23.  2:59.75 Calumv 
24.  3:09.97 Isaiah Scott
25.  3:24.25 bbbbbbbowen
26.  3:41.98 Bigcubesrule
27.  3:46.24 Poorcuber09
28.  3:55.42 FaTyl
29.  3:57.37 CT-6666
30.  4:03.36 hotufos
31.  4:11.54 Jrg
32.  4:14.11 whatshisbucket
33.  4:21.18 sporteisvogel
34.  4:27.24 myoder
35.  4:28.92 Tekooo
36.  4:47.92 kbrune
37.  5:05.48 GrettGrett
38.  5:07.41 Janster1909
39.  5:13.70 robotmania
40.  5:42.75 CuberThomas
41.  5:48.40 Jacck
42.  7:05.88 Cuber987
43.  7:29.89 wgisme
44.  DNF Abram Grimsley


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(20)
1.  3:33.81 Luke Garrett
2.  3:38.02 ichcubegerne
3.  3:46.40 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  4:24.63 Hargun02
5.  4:28.01 KarlJagiel
6.  4:28.37 DGCubes
7.  4:34.69 sigalig
8.  4:56.22 gruuby
9.  5:06.99 WizardCM
10.  5:19.01 zSquirreL
11.  6:41.84 CubingWizard
12.  7:12.89 Bigcubesrule
13.  7:23.02 Poorcuber09
14.  8:30.34 whatshisbucket
15.  8:33.08 Jrg
16.  9:36.19 myoder
17.  9:37.93 sporteisvogel
18.  9:43.56 CT-6666
19.  9:54.41 kbrune
20.  10:03.39 hotufos


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(16)
1.  6:21.83 ichcubegerne
2.  6:45.07 thecubingwizard
3.  7:54.06 sigalig


Spoiler



4.  8:26.34 Tues
5.  8:46.77 DGCubes
6.  8:47.72 gruuby
7.  8:50.85 xyzzy
8.  9:11.20 Garf
9.  9:22.99 WizardCM
10.  13:23.57 CubingWizard
11.  13:31.99 Bigcubesrule
12.  14:11.32 Jrg
13.  14:31.64 Poorcuber09
14.  17:03.47 sporteisvogel
15.  17:13.75 hotufos
16.  20:26.07 kbrune


*Clock*(89)
1.  3.53 JChambers13
2.  3.72 VectorCubes
3.  3.96 Brendyn Dunagan


Spoiler



4.  4.34 Luke Garrett
5.  4.81 2018KEAR02
6.  4.89 Liam Wadek
7.  4.93 TipsterTrickster 
8.  4.97 Zeke Mackay
9.  5.02 Oliver Pällo
10.  5.11 MartinN13
11.  5.16 Jakub D
12.  5.53 Clock_Enthusiast
13.  5.59 Mattia Pasquini
14.  5.64 Charles Jerome
15.  5.74 DesertWolf
16.  5.94 arquillian
17.  5.98 zSquirreL
18.  6.11 sqAree
19.  6.44 tsutt099
20.  6.53 NewoMinx
21.  6.54 Shaun Mack
22.  6.83 Redicubeman
23.  6.89 BradenTheMagician
24.  7.22 AndyMok
25.  7.30 Elijah Rain Phelps
26.  7.63 Parist P
27.  7.65 2019ECKE02
28.  7.76 N4C0
28.  7.76 Greyson banana
30.  8.10 drpfisherman
31.  8.24 Parke187
32.  8.48 InfinityCuber324
32.  8.48 mariotdias
34.  8.61 Tonester
35.  8.91 bluishshark
36.  9.08 DynaXT
37.  9.14 Tues
38.  9.15 derk
39.  9.21 Nong Quoc Khanh
40.  9.25 KellanTheCubingCoder
41.  9.44 MCuber
42.  9.52 Fisko
43.  9.69 DGCubes
44.  9.74 ichcubegerne
45.  9.79 gruuby
46.  9.87 CubingWizard
47.  10.11 KrokosB
48.  10.49 WizardCM
49.  10.62 Li Xiang
50.  10.81 sigalig
51.  11.00 Adam Chodyniecki
52.  11.15 rdurette10
53.  11.22 Magma Cubing
54.  11.29 Sub1Hour
55.  11.37 Luke Solves Cubes
56.  11.55 SpeedCubeLegend17
57.  11.86 Bigcubesrule
58.  12.04 JacobLittleton
59.  12.10 Quixoteace
60.  12.42 wearephamily1719
61.  12.60 CubeLub3r
62.  12.71 Cubey_Tube
63.  13.00 Peter Preston
64.  13.05 KarlJagiel
65.  13.78 Kyle Ho
66.  14.64 Jacck
67.  14.90 GrettGrett
68.  15.56 ARSCubing
69.  15.80 Lubot99
70.  16.29 Cubing_Paddy
71.  16.54 linus.sch
72.  16.71 GooseCuber
73.  17.52 PortugeeJoe
74.  17.97 vilkkuti25
74.  17.97 Poorcuber09
76.  18.05 sporteisvogel
77.  19.16 Hyperion
78.  19.50 xyzzy
79.  24.32 Isaiah Scott
80.  26.57 Janster1909
81.  27.53 CuberThomas
82.  28.12 whatshisbucket
83.  28.81 arbivara
84.  31.06 hotufos
85.  42.86 EthanMCuber
86.  1:05.74 Cuber987
87.  DNF parkertrager
87.  DNF yoyoyobank3
87.  DNF 2017LAMB06


*Megaminx*(62)
1.  31.61 Heewon Seo
2.  37.60 NewoMinx
3.  42.04 Hargun02


Spoiler



4.  42.74 Luke Garrett
5.  43.81 Brendyn Dunagan
6.  45.30 Jammy
7.  45.89 WizardCM
8.  47.77 AndyMok
9.  47.95 G2013
10.  48.12 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
11.  49.13 Legomanz
12.  50.88 arquillian
13.  51.96 KarlJagiel
14.  53.82 cubeth
15.  55.58 Kacper Jędrzejuk
16.  57.19 Charles Jerome
17.  57.89 Dream Cubing
18.  1:03.49 Fred Lang
19.  1:04.66 Tues
20.  1:05.78 ichcubegerne
21.  1:06.11 DGCubes
22.  1:08.37 derk
23.  1:09.15 CubingWizard
24.  1:11.77 gruuby
25.  1:12.23 floqualmie
26.  1:13.31 whatshisbucket
27.  1:17.85 sigalig
28.  1:17.96 2018KEAR02
29.  1:18.82 Dylan Swarts
30.  1:18.98 Magma Cubing
31.  1:20.24 Liam Wadek
32.  1:21.77 DynaXT
33.  1:22.81 Fisko
34.  1:32.18 Luke Solves Cubes
35.  1:34.29 Koen van Aller
36.  1:36.41 abunickabhi
37.  1:38.14 zSquirreL
38.  1:38.35 rdurette10
39.  1:38.86 2019ECKE02
40.  1:40.19 nigelthecuber
41.  1:41.21 typeman5
42.  1:43.37 FishTalons
43.  1:49.82 yoyoyobank3
44.  1:50.89 d2polld
45.  1:53.70 CT-6666
46.  1:54.65 Poorcuber09
47.  1:56.10 MartinN13
48.  2:11.37 bennettstouder
49.  2:13.86 Isaiah Scott
50.  2:17.68 Bigcubesrule
51.  2:32.43 One Wheel
52.  2:47.40 hotufos
53.  2:57.56 Jacck
54.  3:09.16 Kyle Ho
55.  3:15.10 Jrg
56.  3:36.42 Janster1909
57.  3:41.93 sporteisvogel
58.  4:39.94 kbrune
59.  DNF Timona
59.  DNF dhafin
59.  DNF Calumv 
59.  DNF Rubika-37-021204


*Pyraminx*(143)
1.  1.43 Harsha Paladugu
2.  1.84 fdskljgrie
3.  1.85 Cube for Thewan


Spoiler



4.  2.06 MichaelNielsen
5.  2.26 Chris Van Der Brink
6.  2.43 CodingCuber
7.  2.53 parkertrager
8.  2.62 Luke Garrett
9.  2.67 GioccioCuber
10.  2.72 Charles Jerome
11.  2.87 mariotdias
12.  2.94 DGCubes
13.  3.07 tsutt099
14.  3.10 EvanWright1
15.  3.11 BradenTheMagician
16.  3.19 Ryan Pilat
16.  3.19 KarlJagiel
18.  3.29 Elijah Rain Phelps
19.  3.35 Ash Black
20.  3.50 NN29Cubes
21.  3.51 Ontricus
22.  3.52 Adam Chodyniecki
23.  3.62 SpiFunTastic
24.  3.65 lilwoaji
25.  3.74 NewoMinx
26.  3.88 Cody_Caston
27.  4.04 MartinN13
28.  4.15 Shadowjockey
29.  4.35 CubingWizard
30.  4.42 AndyMok
31.  4.50 wearephamily1719
32.  4.65 Max C.
33.  4.68 Tonester
34.  4.71 Parist P
35.  4.82 WizardCM
36.  4.90 Redicubeman
37.  4.96 GooseCuber
38.  4.97 G2013
39.  4.99 Tues
40.  5.06 Liam Wadek
41.  5.15 Kacper Jędrzejuk
42.  5.18 SpeedCubeLegend17
43.  5.20 eyeballboi
44.  5.24 Cubing_Paddy
45.  5.26 Parke187
46.  5.28 Zacian1516
47.  5.34 nigelthecuber
48.  5.36 VectorCubes
49.  5.44 rdurette10
50.  5.58 Dream Cubing
51.  5.61 derk
52.  5.74 JacobLittleton
53.  5.86 Magma Cubing
54.  5.89 Ordway Persyn
55.  5.98 arquillian
56.  5.99 Cubey_Tube
57.  6.01 KellanTheCubingCoder
58.  6.04 Cuber Rhythms
59.  6.07 gruuby
60.  6.10 Luke Solves Cubes
61.  6.16 SkewbyCuber
62.  6.31 agradess2
63.  6.59 Hargun02
64.  6.60 Calumv 
65.  6.61 ichcubegerne
66.  6.69 Sub1Hour
67.  6.71 2018KEAR02
68.  6.96 ARSCubing
68.  6.96 NongQuocDuy
70.  7.00 2017LAMB06
71.  7.08 Fisko
72.  7.18 abunickabhi
73.  7.27 Hyperion
74.  7.30 yoyoyobank3
75.  7.54 Cubing Mania
76.  7.56 Cuber987
77.  7.57 Li Xiang
78.  7.59 sigalig
79.  7.63 InfinityCuber324
80.  7.66 Topher_
81.  7.68 whatshisbucket
82.  7.92 Jan Kasprzak
83.  7.94 bluishshark
84.  7.95 Enirolf
85.  8.04 zSquirreL
86.  8.05 Meanjuice
87.  8.06 TheCubingAddict980
88.  8.12 Isaiah Scott
89.  8.52 TheReasonableCuber
90.  8.53 Peter Preston
91.  8.57 N4C0
92.  8.71 A_Fast
93.  8.72 pb_cuber
94.  8.82 DynaXT
95.  8.85 Mike Hughey
96.  8.87 Poorcuber09
97.  8.94 GrettGrett
97.  8.94 EthanMCuber
99.  9.15 CubeLub3r
100.  9.17 vilkkuti25
100.  9.17 Tekooo
102.  9.48 jcuber213
103.  9.49 Stokey
104.  9.56 sqAree
105.  9.60 Lubot99
106.  9.63 Abram Grimsley
107.  9.77 d2polld
108.  10.06 2019ECKE02
108.  10.06 linus.sch
110.  10.07 EmmaTheCapicorn
111.  10.09 Kyle Ho
112.  10.24 Sawyer
113.  10.63 Bogdan
114.  10.69 hotufos
115.  10.79 Bigcubesrule
116.  10.99 Hazwi
117.  11.07 Soldier
118.  11.34 Johnathan Young
119.  11.40 Koen van Aller
120.  11.56 FaTyl
121.  11.57 roxanajohnson01
122.  12.21 sporteisvogel
123.  12.45 Quixoteace
124.  12.50 Mattecuber
125.  13.08 Jacck
126.  13.25 Huntsidermy Cubed
127.  13.27 shea123
128.  13.41 CuberThomas
129.  14.09 wgisme
129.  14.09 brickinapresent
131.  14.34 Rubika-37-021204
132.  14.67 Qzinator
133.  15.49 robotmania
134.  15.95 SuperSkewb
135.  15.97 Penguinocuber
136.  16.07 UkkoE
137.  17.04 kbrune
138.  18.28 Arcanist
139.  18.88 Janster1909
140.  26.58 PortugeeJoe
141.  27.83 cubekid2014
142.  46.38 graythebeast
143.  DNF graysonthecuber


*Square-1*(109)
1.  6.70 Brendyn Dunagan
2.  7.07 Christopher Fandrich
3.  7.39 Benjamin Warry


Spoiler



4.  7.81 Shaun Mack
5.  8.04 EvanWright1
6.  8.20 BrianJ
7.  8.42 Charles Jerome
8.  8.51 Ryan Pilat
9.  8.70 Elijah Rain Phelps
10.  9.55 Hayden Ng
11.  9.63 thecubingwizard
12.  9.65 arquillian
13.  9.86 DesertWolf
14.  9.97 TipsterTrickster 
15.  10.24 2019ECKE02
16.  10.38 tsutt099
17.  10.87 Legomanz
17.  10.87 Sub1Hour
19.  11.45 BradenTheMagician
20.  11.63 Luke Garrett
21.  11.75 Cale S
22.  11.99 Zeke Mackay
23.  12.08 Parist P
24.  12.69 lilwoaji
25.  12.72 DLXCubing
26.  14.14 ichcubegerne
27.  14.17 KarlJagiel
28.  14.25 EDDDY
29.  14.79 Peter Preston
30.  14.80 Hargun02
31.  15.80 Nong Quoc Khanh
32.  15.94 CubingWizard
33.  15.97 sigalig
34.  16.37 Tues
35.  16.62 EdyuFrostpawGH
36.  16.67 AndyMok
37.  16.73 DGCubes
38.  16.81 JacobLittleton
39.  16.87 NewoMinx
40.  17.16 MCuber
41.  17.77 derk
42.  17.78 zSquirreL
43.  17.86 MichaelNielsen
44.  18.13 Fisko
45.  18.15 bluishshark
46.  18.57 Max C.
47.  18.64 max jensen
48.  19.10 whatshisbucket
49.  19.20 InfinityCuber324
50.  19.58 GrettGrett
51.  19.78 Kacper Jędrzejuk
52.  20.35 WizardCM
53.  20.44 wearephamily1719
54.  20.77 DynaXT
55.  20.90 Pugalan Aravintan
56.  20.94 rdurette10
57.  21.00 G2013
58.  21.14 qaz
59.  21.19 CodingCuber
60.  21.33 Luke Solves Cubes
61.  21.53 gruuby
62.  21.87 Nevan J
63.  22.55 floqualmie
64.  22.68 Bigcubesrule
65.  22.82 nigelthecuber
66.  23.17 Cuber Rhythms
67.  23.18 Cubey_Tube
68.  23.66 Tonester
69.  23.78 Meanjuice
70.  24.11 Dylan Swarts
71.  25.01 NN29Cubes
72.  25.22 Cubing Mania
73.  25.46 drpfisherman
74.  25.78 FishTalons
75.  25.79 Greyson banana
76.  26.30 midnightcuberx
77.  26.31 Parke187
78.  27.20 EthanMCuber
79.  27.30 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
80.  27.36 Calumv 
81.  27.50 MartinN13
82.  28.00 Dream Cubing
83.  28.20 ARSCubing
84.  28.55 Redicubeman
85.  28.98 typeman5
86.  29.36 FaTyl
87.  29.48 bennettstouder
88.  30.49 Enirolf
89.  31.34 KellanTheCubingCoder
90.  31.83 2018KEAR02
91.  32.17 Liam Wadek
92.  32.80 Poorcuber09
93.  34.58 hotufos
94.  35.29 Koen van Aller
95.  35.56 eyeballboi
96.  37.43 Clock_Enthusiast
97.  37.63 yoyoyobank3
98.  41.33 Magma Cubing
99.  41.70 A_Fast
100.  42.17 Twisted Cubing
101.  43.44 Lewis
102.  44.22 Isaiah Scott
103.  44.96 sporteisvogel
104.  45.54 Huntsidermy Cubed
105.  1:11.28 Jacck
106.  1:12.73 Tekooo
107.  1:41.83 Hazwi
108.  2:35.79 kbrune
109.  DNF CubeLub3r


*Skewb*(122)
1.  2.50 Cody_Caston
2.  2.73 Charles Jerome
3.  2.87 Nong Quoc Khanh


Spoiler



4.  2.90 Legomanz
5.  3.07 tsutt099
6.  3.15 BrianJ
7.  3.29 MichaelNielsen
8.  3.36 KarlJagiel
9.  3.39 Pugalan Aravintan
10.  3.43 Shaun Mack
11.  3.49 Ash Black
12.  3.60 NewoMinx
13.  3.63 lilwoaji
14.  3.89 Brendyn Dunagan
15.  3.95 nigelthecuber
16.  3.98 Redicubeman
17.  4.03 Magma Cubing
18.  4.04 VectorCubes
19.  4.06 N4C0
20.  4.16 Hyperion
21.  4.23 Kacper Jędrzejuk
22.  4.24 derk
22.  4.24 Luke Garrett
24.  4.27 any name you wish
25.  4.35 NongQuocDuy
26.  4.39 DhruvA
27.  4.54 BradenTheMagician
28.  4.62 SkewbIsTheBestEvent
29.  4.71 MartinN13
30.  4.83 Ryan Pilat
31.  4.90 Cube for Thewan
32.  4.91 tigermaxi
32.  4.91 Hargun02
34.  4.95 InfinityCuber324
35.  4.97 Adam Chodyniecki
36.  4.99 NN29Cubes
37.  5.04 hotufos
38.  5.10 Chris Van Der Brink
39.  5.12 AndyMok
40.  5.20 Peter Preston
40.  5.20 floqualmie
42.  5.21 DGCubes
43.  5.23 CubingWizard
44.  5.25 Parist P
45.  5.26 2018KEAR02
46.  5.39 Tues
47.  5.53 Liam Wadek
48.  5.77 Max C.
48.  5.77 MCuber
50.  5.79 2017LAMB06
51.  5.85 WizardCM
52.  5.95 Fisko
53.  5.96 JacobLittleton
54.  6.01 Dream Cubing
55.  6.03 d2polld
56.  6.04 Sub1Hour
57.  6.23 sigalig
58.  6.26 yoyoyobank3
59.  6.28 G2013
59.  6.28 wearephamily1719
61.  6.37 gruuby
62.  6.40 DynaXT
63.  6.54 Clock_Enthusiast
64.  6.61 Calumv 
65.  6.71 2019ECKE02
66.  6.83 KellanTheCubingCoder
67.  6.85 Tonester
68.  6.86 arquillian
69.  7.03 whatshisbucket
70.  7.17 ichcubegerne
71.  7.38 bluishshark
72.  7.40 Cubing_Paddy
73.  7.53 Poorcuber09
74.  7.56 Cubey_Tube
75.  7.75 Bigcubesrule
76.  7.82 abunickabhi
77.  7.89 Parke187
78.  7.96 MrLunarWolf
79.  8.16 agradess2
80.  8.27 zSquirreL
81.  8.28 GrettGrett
82.  8.63 Homeschool Cubing
83.  8.93 Trexrush1
84.  8.98 Kyle Ho
85.  9.17 Cuber987
86.  9.24 bradmk;wes
87.  9.34 Stokey
88.  9.41 Timona
89.  9.51 ARSCubing
90.  9.54 jcuber213
91.  9.55 Luke Solves Cubes
92.  9.68 rlnninja44
93.  9.74 FaTyl
94.  9.89 vilkkuti25
95.  9.90 rdurette10
96.  9.94 SkewbyCuber
97.  10.53 Tekooo
98.  10.64 A_Fast
99.  10.85 EthanMCuber
100.  10.97 dhafin
101.  11.23 GooseCuber
102.  12.46 Sawyer
103.  12.52 Meanjuice
104.  12.82 Lubot99
105.  12.92 roxanajohnson01
106.  13.49 Koen van Aller
107.  13.54 Abram Grimsley
108.  14.40 Arcanist
109.  15.05 Janster1909
110.  15.63 SuperSkewb
111.  16.04 Isaiah Scott
112.  16.11 Hazwi
113.  16.29 Jacck
114.  16.37 Huntsidermy Cubed
115.  19.06 kbrune
116.  19.12 Johnathan Young
117.  19.90 sporteisvogel
118.  24.45 Zacian1516
119.  27.19 Soldier
120.  28.12 CuberThomas
121.  DNF qaz
121.  DNF CubeLub3r


*Kilominx*(20)
1.  25.37 DGCubes
2.  27.24 Luke Garrett
3.  27.37 WizardCM


Spoiler



4.  29.39 NN29Cubes
5.  29.56 gruuby
6.  30.67 ichcubegerne
7.  31.45 whatshisbucket
8.  32.07 BradenTheMagician
9.  32.21 Fisko
10.  51.16 Isaiah Scott
11.  52.79 Meanjuice
12.  1:01.74 hotufos
13.  1:04.95 Bigcubesrule
14.  1:09.81 EthanMCuber
15.  1:10.95 Abram Grimsley
16.  1:48.58 A_Fast
17.  1:50.68 robotmania
18.  8:01.73 Jacck
19.  DNF Luke Solves Cubes
19.  DNF 2019ECKE02


*Mini Guildford*(23)
1.  3:43.90 NewoMinx
2.  4:09.19 ichcubegerne
3.  4:37.69 WizardCM


Spoiler



4.  4:47.29 DGCubes
5.  4:51.20 Tues
6.  4:56.29 sigalig
7.  4:57.13 CubingWizard
8.  5:06.36 NN29Cubes
9.  5:16.59 gruuby
10.  5:18.42 zSquirreL
11.  5:23.09 Magma Cubing
12.  5:25.55 EvanWright1
13.  5:31.45 Fisko
14.  6:34.04 Luke Solves Cubes
15.  7:21.19 whatshisbucket
16.  7:28.63 Bigcubesrule
17.  8:23.23 Poorcuber09
18.  9:02.44 Isaiah Scott
19.  9:19.88 Hyperion
20.  10:09.92 hotufos
21.  11:58.42 Jacck
22.  12:01.22 Abram Grimsley
23.  12:13.26 A_Fast


*Redi Cube*(20)
1.  5.58 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  5.91 Redicubeman
3.  10.47 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  11.91 2017LAMB06
5.  16.41 MichaelNielsen
6.  17.41 Luke Garrett
7.  17.52 Fisko
8.  18.31 NN29Cubes
9.  19.28 Magma Cubing
10.  19.44 bluishshark
11.  20.00 gruuby
12.  20.33 Meanjuice
13.  21.25 Abram Grimsley
14.  24.51 EthanMCuber
15.  25.98 zSquirreL
16.  28.56 Mike Hughey
17.  28.60 CubingWizard
18.  30.89 DynaXT
19.  31.26 2018KEAR02
20.  38.22 Jacck


*Master Pyraminx*(14)
1.  15.20 Harsha Paladugu
2.  22.24 DGCubes
3.  44.12 whatshisbucket


Spoiler



4.  45.64 gruuby
5.  46.04 WizardCM
6.  47.19 Homeschool Cubing
7.  55.95 ARSCubing
8.  58.61 MichaelNielsen
9.  1:00.21 Mike Hughey
10.  1:05.13 CubingWizard
11.  1:10.74 One Wheel
12.  1:15.63 Jacck
13.  1:20.28 Magma Cubing
14.  1:40.31 hotufos


*15 Puzzle*(10)
1.  13.50 stanley chapel
2.  13.72 Soldier
3.  20.71 2018KEAR02


Spoiler



4.  22.69 DGCubes
5.  28.59 FaTyl
6.  32.68 bennettstouder
7.  1:07.24 PortugeeJoe
8.  1:22.54 hotufos
9.  1:40.18 Hyperion
10.  2:52.62 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(11)
1.  45.48 any name you wish
2.  50.05 xyzzy
3.  51.91 WizardCM


Spoiler



4.  52.47 arquillian
5.  56.01 Jacck
6.  62.26 Meanjuice
7.  63.47 kbrune
8.  DNF DGCubes
8.  DNF hotufos
8.  DNF bradmk;wes
8.  DNF Johnathan Young


*Mirror Blocks*(32)
1.  14.30 BradenTheMagician
2.  23.95 Haya_Mirror
3.  25.87 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  29.30 Redicubeman
5.  31.85 Abram Grimsley
6.  33.68 gruuby
7.  34.29 Cube for Thewan
8.  41.01 DGCubes
9.  49.39 ARSCubing
10.  50.90 WizardCM
11.  51.18 zSquirreL
12.  53.14 bluishshark
13.  55.94 Hyperion
14.  1:01.22 GrettGrett
15.  1:01.30 hotufos
16.  1:02.12 SuperSkewb
17.  1:03.41 Luke Garrett
18.  1:11.16 Janster1909
19.  1:28.97 Luke Solves Cubes
20.  1:30.46 Meanjuice
21.  1:32.37 Bigcubesrule
22.  1:39.16 Hazwi
23.  1:40.30 roxanajohnson01
24.  1:44.18 jcuber213
25.  1:46.87 A_Fast
26.  2:21.30 robotmania
27.  2:38.60 CubingWizard
28.  DNF abunickabhi
28.  DNF InfinityCuber324
28.  DNF KellanTheCubingCoder
28.  DNF Arcanist
28.  DNF graysonthecuber


*Curvy Copter*(4)
1.  1:38.12 DGCubes
2.  4:14.73 hotufos
3.  4:31.47 thomas.sch


Spoiler



4.  17:15.11 whatshisbucket


*Face-Turning Octahedron*(7)
1.  18.98 Charles Jerome
2.  20.28 edd_dib
3.  58.16 Peter Preston


Spoiler



4.  1:03.11 zSquirreL
5.  1:17.23 xyzzy
6.  1:23.56 DGCubes
7.  4:46.16 hotufos



*Contest results*(329)
1.  1764 Luke Garrett
2.  1545 DGCubes
3.  1487 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



4.  1482 BradenTheMagician
5.  1472 WizardCM
6.  1471 ichcubegerne
7.  1422 arquillian
8.  1390 KarlJagiel
9.  1388 Tues
10.  1359 sigalig
11.  1346 Parist P
12.  1332 Hargun02
13.  1304 Dream Cubing
14.  1277 gruuby
15.  1228 Redicubeman
16.  1193 NewoMinx
17.  1190 CubingWizard
18.  1148 AndyMok
19.  1137 derk
20.  1101 NongQuocDuy
21.  1087 zSquirreL
22.  1064 NN29Cubes
23.  1062 G2013
24.  1061 tsutt099
25.  1040 Brendyn Dunagan
26.  1007 Fisko
27.  997 Magma Cubing
28.  974 lilwoaji
29.  967 Tonester
30.  954 BrianJ
31.  940 MartinN13
32.  920 MichaelNielsen
33.  908 Cube for Thewan
34.  896 Elijah Rain Phelps
35.  882 DhruvA
36.  881 Adam Chodyniecki
37.  878 MCuber
38.  871 thecubingwizard
39.  870 abunickabhi
40.  863 Kacper Jędrzejuk
40.  863 DynaXT
42.  856 Liam Wadek
43.  851 Dylan Swarts
44.  844 2018KEAR02
45.  838 Greyson banana
46.  831 Shaun Mack
47.  830 Ash Black
48.  823 Luke Solves Cubes
49.  804 InfinityCuber324
50.  803 Timona
51.  802 Max C.
52.  796 nigelthecuber
53.  793 2017LAMB06
54.  785 turtwig
55.  777 Calumv 
56.  775 rdurette10
57.  773 Peter Preston
58.  770 GioccioCuber
59.  755 parkertrager
60.  753 Ontricus
61.  750 KellanTheCubingCoder
62.  733 2019ECKE02
63.  731 Sub1Hour
64.  729 CodingCuber
65.  725 Ryan Pilat
66.  723 Parke187
67.  716 Isaiah Scott
67.  716 JacobLittleton
67.  716 Cubey_Tube
70.  707 hotufos
71.  695 VectorCubes
72.  694 EvanWright1
72.  694 bluishshark
74.  681 yoyoyobank3
75.  679 qaz
76.  678 bennettstouder
77.  673 Zeke Mackay
77.  673 Bigcubesrule
79.  667 Ordway Persyn
80.  665 iLikeCheese
81.  660 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
82.  656 xyzzy
83.  650 Hyperion
84.  643 agradess2
85.  639 Heewon Seo
86.  635 wearephamily1719
87.  632 abhijat
88.  627 fdskljgrie
89.  619 Cubing Mania
90.  609 bbbbbbbowen
91.  608 KingWilwin16
92.  607 Sawyer
93.  606 ARSCubing
93.  606 Hayden Ng
95.  594 TheCubingAddict980
96.  592 Koen van Aller
97.  583 Nong Quoc Khanh
98.  579 jcuber213
99.  575 eyeballboi
100.  573 d2polld
101.  567 mariotdias
102.  565 whatshisbucket
103.  555 KrokosB
104.  549 Cale S
105.  548 Nevan J
106.  544 typeman5
107.  520 Cuber Rhythms
108.  519 Poorcuber09
109.  518 vilkkuti25
110.  509 drpfisherman
111.  502 Legomanz
112.  501 Nitin Kumar 2018
113.  499 midnightcuberx
113.  499 Jammy
115.  498 FaTyl
116.  497 Boris McCoy
117.  483 floqualmie
117.  483 GrettGrett
119.  482 LeviGibson
120.  476 aarush vasanadu
121.  475 JohnSax
121.  475 FishTalons
123.  471 Cuber15
124.  469 SpiFunTastic
125.  466 Ianwubby
126.  459 beabernardes
126.  459 Fred Lang
128.  449 Meanjuice
129.  447 Abram Grimsley
129.  447 thecubemaster23
129.  447 Oliver Pällo
132.  446 tigermaxi
133.  445 SpeedCubeLegend17
134.  442 AidanNoogie
135.  438 KDJ
136.  431 any name you wish
136.  431 dhafin
138.  430 ican97
139.  423 TheReasonableCuber
140.  422 SkewbyCuber
141.  413 EDDDY
142.  412 CubeLub3r
143.  406 Trexrush1
144.  405 TipsterTrickster 
145.  404 Chris Van Der Brink
146.  402 kbrune
146.  402 Mattecuber
148.  399 Kyle Ho
149.  398 sqAree
150.  396 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
151.  392 Cubing_Paddy
152.  390 Tekooo
153.  385 cubeth
154.  383 sporteisvogel
155.  380 JakeAK
156.  375 PCCuber
157.  374 Topher_
158.  373 DLXCubing
159.  372 GooseCuber
160.  367 Jan Kasprzak
160.  367 Clock_Enthusiast
162.  363 stanley chapel
163.  358 Jacck
164.  356 20luky3
165.  353 bradmk;wes
166.  338 EthanMCuber
167.  337 hyn
168.  336 A_Fast
168.  336 EdyuFrostpawGH
170.  335 insane in the brain
171.  332 DemonChihuahua
172.  331 rlnninja44
173.  327 Eli Apperson
173.  327 Hazwi
175.  318 Lubot99
176.  315 pb_cuber
177.  311 CT-6666
178.  309 Janster1909
178.  309 AidenCubes
180.  304 JChambers13
181.  300 Stokey
182.  291 MikaSmulders
183.  290 Jacob Nokes
184.  288 benzhao
185.  287 David ep
186.  286 Enoch Jiang
186.  286 rileymc
188.  272 Johnathan Young
189.  270 Jrg
190.  268 N4C0
191.  267 DesertWolf
192.  266 Enirolf
193.  264 myoder
193.  264 superkitkat106
195.  257 qatumciuzacqul
195.  257 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
195.  257 breadears
198.  252 FishyIshy
199.  250 CuberThomas
200.  247 nonamed_duck
201.  246 Ssiא
201.  246 P.Love
201.  246 Vince M
204.  244 Cody_Caston
205.  240 Cuber987
205.  240 Running for cube
207.  235 Li Xiang
208.  233 Homeschool Cubing
209.  232 linus.sch
210.  230 AlexISCrazy
211.  223 Danny Morgan
212.  220 LwBigcubes
212.  220 CryptoConnor
214.  212 brad711
215.  210 Jack Law
216.  208 2018AMSB02
216.  208 Quixoteace
216.  208 Rubika-37-021204
219.  206 KamTheCuber
219.  206 One Wheel
221.  199 trangium
222.  198 Caleb Rogers
223.  195 Bogdan
223.  195 Jakub D
225.  191 Lewis
226.  184 Trotters
227.  181 Rollercoasterben 
228.  179 WHY841
229.  175 Pugalan Aravintan
229.  175 Scrambled
231.  172 Whale
232.  170 robotmania
233.  169 roxanajohnson01
234.  164 edcuberrules8473
234.  164 Mike Hughey
236.  163 Harsha Paladugu
237.  158 graysonthecuber
238.  157 ZebraCubes
239.  155 Arcanist
240.  152 Natemophi
241.  151 calcuber1800
242.  149 Kaito Kid Cuber
243.  146 pranavAR
244.  145 MrLunarWolf
244.  145 RedstoneTim
246.  144 SpeedCubeReview
247.  143 great cuber
248.  138 Zacian1516
249.  137 samuel roveran
249.  137 mihnea3000
251.  133 CFOPSPEEDSOLVER
252.  126 graythebeast
252.  126 Qzinator
254.  122 NONOGamer12
254.  122 cubenerd74
256.  119 shea123
257.  118 Shadowjockey
258.  115 wgisme
259.  113 MatsBergsten
259.  113 Soldier
261.  112 Hari Hari
261.  112 Christopher Fandrich
263.  111 Noob's Cubes
263.  111 Beerwah
263.  111 Benjamin Warry
266.  107 MarkA64
267.  106 Huntsidermy Cubed
268.  105 elimescube
269.  104 nurhid.hisham
270.  102 arbivara
271.  100 EmmaTheCapicorn
272.  98 Somebody0009
273.  97 SkewbIsTheBestEvent
274.  96 padddi
275.  95 Panagiotis Christopoulos
276.  89 Penguinocuber
276.  89 Lord brainy
278.  88 SuperSkewb
278.  88 thomas.sch
280.  85 AkD
281.  83 Burrito
281.  83 thatkid
283.  81 UkkoE
284.  79 Mattia Pasquini
285.  77 Nash171
286.  73 FeelTheBeat
287.  70 Victor Tang
287.  70 Jlit
289.  69 calvinhart
290.  68 Jany
291.  67 max jensen
291.  67 jordi_frei
293.  65 Keroma12
294.  63 JC Botha
295.  62 1davey29
296.  61 filmip
297.  58 dn01
298.  57 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
299.  51 LittleLumos
299.  51 Mormi
299.  51 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
302.  50 riovqn
303.  49 Brendan Bakker
303.  49 Cubinginatree
305.  43 orangeicing
306.  41 Elisa Rippe
307.  40 JayArlo
308.  34 Haya_Mirror
309.  33 lucazdoescubingstuff
309.  33 F'prime
311.  32 PortugeeJoe
312.  31 brodawg
313.  30 JamesBond54
314.  28 Kenny Beauchamp
315.  27 Iglesauce
315.  27 Twisted Cubing
317.  21 Heidi
318.  20 brickinapresent
318.  20 JailtonMendes
320.  19 White KB
321.  16 cubekid2014
321.  16 SpedCube
323.  15 Lutz_P
324.  14 Garf
325.  12 Rohith Joji
326.  11 HelgeBerlin
327.  10 edd_dib
328.  7 Fischlein
329.  3 Daniel Partridge


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 6, 2022)

329 competitors this week! The winner for this week is number 321!

That means our winner this week is *cubekid2014!* Congratulations!!


----------



## cubenerd74 (Dec 6, 2022)

I have a question:
so this time, 2 people were tied for 321st place, so how did you decide who gets the gift card?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 6, 2022)

cubenerd74 said:


> I have a question:
> so this time, 2 people were tied for 321st place, so how did you decide who gets the gift card?


My rule has always been that I use the order that it appears in the list. Since in this case there was a tie at place 321 and I generated number 321, the first person listed at 321 was chosen. If I had generated 322, the second person listed at place 321 would have been chosen. It is a consistently random way of choosing a winner.


----------



## Garf (Dec 6, 2022)

LOL I was so close to winning this week.


----------

